# Show us your favorite shoes



## BBWModel (Sep 5, 2006)

I am a shoe fanatic!! I love shoes, and I wanted to show everyone this pair I found on ebay, and I wanted to see everyone else's favorites.

Rachael


----------



## EvilPrincess (Sep 5, 2006)

I just love these, and have them in different colors. Liz shoes are my newest passion


----------



## KevinW91 (Sep 5, 2006)

I can't find a pic online, but I love my grey and black adidas sneakers.

Also, I love my adidas slides.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 5, 2006)

Sammie Where Are You ???????


----------



## EvilPrincess (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## MissToodles (Sep 5, 2006)

The Lori II (was there a successor?) by Drew

I rarely wear them because I'm afraid I'll stain the red color and they're expensive for me. I don't want to ruin them.

The cherry espadrilles are too cute. I envy people who can wear heels or platforms.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 5, 2006)

Oh, thread-of-my-dreams! 
While I don't own these - they're one of my favorites. Just sublimely beautiful:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 5, 2006)

And, my wedding shoes :wubu:


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 5, 2006)

I knew you would find this thread.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 5, 2006)

Oh yeah, you know I'm all over this one!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Sep 5, 2006)

........... 

View attachment pimp carries ride comp.jpg


----------



## Sandie S-R (Sep 5, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> ...........



Oh my dear, those are so you. Love the little lamb.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Sep 5, 2006)

Sandie S-R said:


> Oh my dear, those are so you. Love the little lamb.


It's Carrie's shoe, Sandie, and that's her Virgil in the bastit. She only has the righty, so balance is a problem. Yet another anti-feminist thing beaten-down women do to themselves for the sake of fashion.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 5, 2006)

Ooooh! My BoBabe pimped-out Birks! :smitten: :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## tinkerbell (Sep 5, 2006)

I love these shoes - I bought them at payless last year


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 5, 2006)

As cliche and homely as they are, for comfort, I love my crocs! They are the most comfortable shoes I've ever owned. I have two pair (black and navy), and plan to get more! They've even come out with some not-so-ugly styles, including MaryJanes.









For stylin'....I love these!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 5, 2006)

How the hell can you fatties (heart!) wear these _fantastic_ heels. I try and I fail. It hurts us! Do you have muscles I don't?

My favorite shoes are currently Old Navy flip flops at $3.50 a pop. As winter approaches I find myself in the same old quandry. 

My ideal favorite shoes that I can't afford are knee high black boots with just a teeny heel, like 1/2 inch. YES! YES! GIMME!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 6, 2006)

I also bought these for my wedding, but didn't use them. Still love them though - so much so that I tweaked a pic to use for a chat photo. I just love the lines and detail.


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 8, 2006)

Would you LOOK at these babies?  The little coins on the back of the heel say 'Love Me' and 'Love My Shoes'

Brand new in UK sizes 4-10 and in wide fittings!! (I have no idea what the size conversion is but I wear a UK 8/9 and a US 11W. 

View here

Tracey xx 

View attachment Shoes.jpg


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 8, 2006)

Oh wow, Bea.. those are stunning! I wish I could wear heels that high! 

I got a new catalog that had sooo many beautiful shoes. I'm tempted to order them all!:














And my absolute, gotta-have-it favorite: 







I know, I know. Maryjanes much? 

Wheeee!


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 8, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> Oh wow, Bea.. those are stunning! I wish I could wear heels that high!



Wear? Nooo, just for looking at. Or possibly wearing whilst recling on a chaise receiving the felicitations of a charming gentleman caller. See, if I had the shoes my life could be like that!

Tracey xx


----------



## Esme (Sep 8, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> I got a new catalog that had sooo many beautiful shoes. I'm tempted to order them all!:
> 
> 
> Wheeee!




Okay... I must know... what catalog??? 

The power of the shoe is *strong*... order them I must.


----------



## BBWModel (Sep 8, 2006)

Esme said:


> Okay... I must know... what catalog???
> 
> The power of the shoe is *strong*... order them I must.




LMAO That is just hilarious!!! Thanks for a good laugh!  

Rachael


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 8, 2006)

Esme said:


> Okay... I must know... what catalog???
> 
> The power of the shoe is *strong*... order them I must.



It's called J Marco!


----------



## Frankie (Sep 9, 2006)

Yes, I'm hopelessly unhip, but these Rocket Dog boots are my favorite footwear. (I can't find a larger pic.)


----------



## Sandie S-R (Sep 9, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> It's called J Marco!



Ahhhh Jmarco. Good catalog. I have ordered jewelry and purses from there. Love the purses!! If I was small enough to wear their clothing, I would order clothes from them. They do have cute stuff.


----------



## Esme (Sep 9, 2006)

Love them I do...

Order them I must....:wubu: 

View attachment beaded heart shoe.jpg


View attachment flower toe shoes.jpg


View attachment pomm slip on.jpg


----------



## BBWModel (Sep 9, 2006)

Esme said:


> Love them I do...
> 
> Order them I must....:wubu:



Ok...the flower toe shoes are to die for! Love, love, love them!!

Rachael


----------



## EvilPrincess (Sep 9, 2006)

Stopped by the Liz Claiborne Shoe store today, and got the chance to chat with one of the Managers. He asked if I shopped there very often. I rolled my eyes and told him that I had been in a couple of times. (which was a lie, I am in there every week. I know that their big shipments come in on Tuesday afternoon, they have it out by Wednesday morning. The new styles go in the front of the store, and the older go to the back. The prices also start dropping pretty quickly. )

Back to my story.... 

He told me that the Liz shoe stores will do a shoe party for you. If you arrange it you can bring a minimum of 5 friends and they will provide snacks ect, and the hostess gets a free pair of shoes. You can snack and shop to your hearts content! 

:wubu:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 9, 2006)

A... shoe... _PARTY?????_

*facial tics ensue*

shoepartyshoepartyshoepartyshoepartyshoeparty
shoepartyshoepartyshoepartyshoepartyshoeparty
shoepartyshoepartyshoepartyshoepartyshoeparty
shoepartyshoepartyshoepartyshoepartyshoeparty


----------



## EvilPrincess (Sep 9, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> A... shoe... _PARTY?????_
> 
> *facial tics ensue*
> 
> ...


 
yes yes yes yes Shoe Party - while in the company of Friends, to leisurely try on every pair of shoes in the store that are in your size.... every last one .... did I mention the snacks?


----------



## Donna (Sep 9, 2006)

**THUD**

The sound you just heard is the sound of SamanthaNY, passed out on the floor. Someone please bring me a pair of pumps and some smelling salts, STAT!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 9, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


> **THUD**
> The sound you just heard is the sound of SamanthaNY, passed out on the floor. Someone please bring me a pair of pumps and some smelling salts, STAT!


FADE IN: 

_A large woman, on the floor, seemingly unconscious, but with a look of overwhelming joy on her face. She is surrounded by Other Fat Women, who begin to encircle the unconscious woman with shoe boxes.

She stirs... eyes barely open, she struggles... reaches out... grabs a pant leg. A nearby woman bends down, ear near her face... straining to hear the important words she will utter: _

_Sam_ (whispered): the... snacks... don't forget............. *gasp*.....the snacks.
_*rethud*_

FADE OUT.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 10, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> FADE IN:
> 
> _A large woman, on the floor, seemingly unconscious, but with a look of overwhelming joy on her face. She is surrounded by Other Fat Women, who begin to encircle the unconscious woman with shoe boxes.
> 
> ...





Snort, snort, snort.  

Good stuff, lady.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 10, 2006)

BBWModel said:


> I am a shoe fanatic!! I love shoes, and I wanted to show everyone this pair I found on ebay, and I wanted to see everyone else's favorites.
> 
> Rachael




Oh, those are cute!! i'll probably have to go take some photos tomorrow afternoon, if I remember  heehe. 
i love espadrilles, too. they look so adorable on legs... any kind of sandals, though... i am a sandal fiend. I love showing off my footsies and toes


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 10, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> It's called J Marco!



*ecstacy!* *bliss!* thank you for the link. i am wide-eyed and drooling at the sandals page. 

it's quite hilarious... if i walked in on myself doing this, i would laugh at me. 

they have gorgeous sandals!!! :eat2:  

http://www.jmarco.com/product/catalog.aspx?section=34&linkid=sandals


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 10, 2006)

they make me so happy. isn't that strange? It must be the feeling of openness and freedom when you're wearing them  

regular shoes are SO restrictive lol


----------



## BBWModel (Sep 10, 2006)

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> Oh, those are cute!! i'll probably have to go take some photos tomorrow afternoon, if I remember  heehe.
> i love espadrilles, too. they look so adorable on legs... any kind of sandals, though... i am a sandal fiend. I love showing off my footsies and toes



Me too...I am so picky about making sure my toes look good. If I can't afford to go get them done, I will do them myself.

Rachael


----------



## BBWModel (Sep 10, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> A... shoe... _PARTY?????_
> 
> *facial tics ensue*
> 
> ...



Samantha...you and I must have been separated at birth! I am as much of a shoe fanatic as you! I just had to give up A LOT of my shoes, so I have room for more now, so we definately need a shoe party!!! WOO HOO!!

Rachael


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 10, 2006)

BBWModel said:


> Samantha...you and I must have been separated at birth! I am as much of a shoe fanatic as you! I just had to give up A LOT of my shoes, so I have room for more now, so we definately need a shoe party!!! WOO HOO!!
> 
> Rachael



*passes out hats*

and then just... *passes out*



GOSH, it is SO late. I REALLY have to go to bed now.  Frigging internet distracts me so much


----------



## merseylass (Sep 10, 2006)

Joy Joy......you've beaten me to it....I love my crocs too! We run our own newsagent's business in the UK and I am on my feet a lot...these have been a godsend I can tell you. They won't win any fashion awards but I just love them! 

I have only 1 pair (beige) but really wanted a red or cherry pink pair...so next time I get some I'm going to push the boat out and get them!!

I love beautiful shoes and wish I could wear the nicest of the nice and heels to boost my height (only a shortie 5'3") but alas my ankles and an old injury from a broken tibia and fibula mean it just isn't possible.  

Like the styles from the USA....haven't seen any like it over here!

Jacquie


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 11, 2006)

I've got to get a pair of Crocs to wear for work. I wear Ryka's now but... well... it gets a little messy where I work and occasionally I don't get shoe covers on in time and amniotic fluid and blood are a real bitch to get out of leather. 

My favorite wear all the time shoes are these. They're Haflingers and I have them in purple and grey wool, and a fleece lined pair of suede black ones for winter.







This summer I wore a pair of these, Doc Marten sandals which were so comfortable.






I scored these babies last winter to wear with my Indian clothes and I love them. They're by Indigo, and they're so comfortable. I feel like a harem girl when I wear them with my gauzy, breezy embroidered Indian peasant clothes.






I'm not much of a shoe fashion plate. I used to wear Birkies all the time until they made my Plantar Fasciitis worse. So I haven't worn them regularly in some time.  Halflingers, though, have a great deal more arch support and are really good for me. I also have a pair of Dansko clogs that I like but they hurt my feet if I wear them too long. I'm all about the comfort, and could never imagine, in my wildest dreams, wearing any kind of heel.

Oh, and these are my winter boots. Burtimus got me my first pair of Uggs for Christmas last year and it's almost worth the snow to get to wear them. They're soooo nice and soft and cozy.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 11, 2006)

I will NOT post a picture of shoes because:

*
I HATE THEM -- I HATE THEM -- I HATE THEM -- I HATE THEM!!!!!!!!!!*

I wear them only when I have to. I am usually barefoot or in slippers. 

Shoes are torture devices. :shocked:


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 11, 2006)

Miss Vickie, I just LOVE those little shoes with the bow! How cute? And lovely and flat too.



Miss Vickie said:


> I've got to get a pair of Crocs to wear for work. I wear Ryka's now but... well... it gets a little messy where I work and occasionally I don't get shoe covers on in time and amniotic fluid and blood are a real bitch to get out of leather.



Errr, I wasn't exactly broody before but I swear this comment just removed the very last trace of maternal instinct from me! Lol

Tracey xx


----------



## rainyday (Sep 11, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> I scored these babies last winter to wear with my Indian clothes and I love them. They're by Indigo, and they're so comfortable. I feel like a harem girl when I wear them with my gauzy, breezy embroidered Indian peasant clothes.


Having seen Miss Vickie in person in her gauzy Indian skirt and blouse (which I coveted), I can officially say she looked adorable.

The shoes I live in are Riekers and Propets.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 11, 2006)

I think these are cute. Simple, but with nice detail. Nice workable heel. 



But criminy, $268? 
Are they on glue?


----------



## ripley (Sep 13, 2006)

The high back on those looks like it would hurt your achilles tendon. They remind me of these ones I saw in a catalog I got yesterday...but these ones are only 69.95. I love the pointy toes!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 13, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> Miss Vickie, I just LOVE those little shoes with the bow! How cute? And lovely and flat too.



Yeah, I love them. In fact, I wore them today. They make me feel like a harem girl.  Oh and Rainy, thanks for the nice comment about my Indian clothes. I love them, and don't wear them nearly often enough for how good they make me feel.



BeaBea said:


> Errr, I wasn't exactly broody before but I swear this comment just removed the very last trace of maternal instinct from me! Lol



Yeah well, how do you think it makes ME feel? I'm the one wading in the stuff.  Birth is messy business. I'm just glad we have a fairly unlimited supply of scrubs. There are nights I change clothes two, three times in one shift.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 13, 2006)

I like pointy shoes, Ripley, but I have Flintstone feet. My feet rebel when I even *think* about getting a pair. Too many years in Birkies, I'm afraid.


----------



## ripley (Sep 13, 2006)

I couldn't wear them either, I don't think...but I can still look!


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 13, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Oh, and these are my winter boots. Burtimus got me my first pair of Uggs for Christmas last year and it's almost worth the snow to get to wear them. They're soooo nice and soft and cozy.


 Sometimes I wish I lived in a climate that justified getting boots like this...I love them!! My daughter would disown me, but I'd risk it if I felt like I've have reason to wear them reasonably often in winter. We just don't get enough snow here.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 14, 2006)

_*Sam's New Shew Review*_

I posted these before, but now they've actually arrived, and they are better than I had hoped. 
They come in brown




and black.





Wonderful, fabulous.. awesome. They're so damn gorgeous, I'd buy them in magenta if they made 'em. I have wide-ass footies, so I sometimes order a size up in a dressier shoe-- not necessary here, my regular size fit fine. Normally, a 2.25 heel would be a bit too much for me (alas, I cannot walk in heels, but I seem to fall over in them _quite _well), but I was so nuts about these, I had to try. No worries. The craftsmanship and padded insole make these _easy _to wear. I don't feel like I'm teetering, or like the shoe will slip out from under me (f'rinstance, on a polished marble floor). It's solid, with good arch support, and a non-restrictive toe box. 

Crafted with a leather upper and lining by Born, and sold by J.Marco, these shoes feature a retro-inspired wingtip detailing with a textured rubber sole for good traction. Previously, I'd considered Born shoes to be for the tree-hugging, granola-eating, infrequently-showered, white-people-with-dreadlocks set, and not to my liking. Praise da lawd, cuz my eyes is now open!

Do I even need to say it? _*Highly*_ recommended!


----------



## Esme (Sep 14, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> _*Sam's New Shew Review*_
> 
> 
> Crafted with a leather upper and lining by Born, and sold by J.Marco, these shoes feature a retro-inspired wingtip detailing with a textured rubber sole for good traction. Previously, I'd considered Born shoes to be for the tree-hugging, granola-eating, infrequently-showered, white-people-with-dreadlocks set, and not to my liking. Praise da lawd, cuz my eyes is now open!
> ...



BORN shoes just ROCK MY SOCKS! I have the MOST gorgeous black BORN loafers... I wear them more than I probably should, but geez! They feel good. *happy sigh*

Now If I could just order the cute little flower toed ones I posted....


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 20, 2006)

Ever since I can remember.... shoe sales persons have always told me to wear the boxes and leave the shoes  I have to have a 4W or 5W shoe or it wont fit on my hoof.

Now that I have a case of the nasty ingrown toenails I am down to ONE style of shoes that I can wear so I bought 10 pair incase they are ever discontinued.






I envy all of you who can wear cute shoes.


----------



## nattyice (Sep 20, 2006)

These are my kind of shoes 

View attachment funnyshoes_big.jpg


----------



## RedHotAva (Sep 24, 2006)

For stylin'....I love these!



[/QUOTE]


I have these, and I LOVE them!!


----------



## elle camino (Sep 24, 2006)

as of right now, these are my everyday favorites. they're cute enough to make me feel fancy, but they're comfortable enough to run errands in. that's a pretty rare combination, in my experience.


----------



## BBWModel (Sep 24, 2006)

elle camino said:


> as of right now, these are my everyday favorites. they're cute enough to make me feel fancy, but they're comfortable enough to run errands in. that's a pretty rare combination, in my experience.



OMG!!! I love these shoes!! Where did you get those?!?!?

:shocked: 

Rachael


----------



## elle camino (Sep 24, 2006)

nordstrom, for around $50. good luck!


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 25, 2006)

Elle - love love LOVE the Polka dots! Also, you have great ankles!

Tracey xx


----------



## rainyday (Sep 26, 2006)

Tracey, a while back you mentioned you were working up some items for your line in polka dot fabric. Is that still in the works?


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 26, 2006)

Errr, Rainy babe, yes there was one dress. And errr, it never made it onto the site because I kept it! And I cant tell you how much I'm blushing admitting this - I feel like I've been caught pilfering the stock! 

We have another one on the make list though. It's a long, straight-ish design dress which flares out to a medium/full hem and has a pretty cowl detail at the front. As soon as it's done I'll take a picture and let you see it! In the meantime though I invite you to laugh heartily at a very quick (and bad) sketch I've done to give you a vague idea... 

The fabric we used is a silky handle, soft viscose in black with a slightly creamy spot about the size of a 5 cent coin. The dress is very elegant and looks great with a jacket for work wear or heels and pearls for a night out. (What it really needs is Cary Grant, a sports car and some killer sunglasses as per Grace Kelly.)

Tracey xx 

View attachment Polka1.jpg


----------



## pasazz (Sep 26, 2006)

I bought these shoes from Evans a couple of months ago, and they are extremely comfy and versatile. Although complete flats I easily wear them to work and dress them up for the evening... The color I bought though was *yellow*! ) I love 'different' shoes...


----------



## rainyday (Sep 26, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> Errr, Rainy babe, yes there was one dress. And errr, it never made it onto the site because I kept it! And I cant tell you how much I'm blushing admitting this - I feel like I've been caught pilfering the stock!
> 
> We have another one on the make list though. It's a long, straight-ish design dress which flares out to a medium/full hem and has a pretty cowl detail at the front. As soon as it's done I'll take a picture and let you see it! In the meantime though I invite you to laugh heartily at a very quick (and bad) sketch I've done to give you a vague idea...



I'm laughing, but at your confession, not at the sketch. Sorry to make you out yourself. It looks like the dress is cut on the bias? (Love bias cut stuff.) Looking forward to seeing it when it's done.


----------



## Jes (Sep 26, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> (What it really needs is Cary Grant, a sports car and some killer sunglasses as per Grace Kelly.)
> 
> Tracey xx


If you could have those on the site too, under accessories, then it'd all work out...
(oh, and a scarf, for our heads. and one for our cat's heads)


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 30, 2006)

*bump*

Just got these... _pritty cullers_! And a good price too.


----------



## This1Yankee (Nov 30, 2006)

For Play

View attachment 11863





For Work

View attachment 11864


----------



## moonvine (Nov 30, 2006)

If I could wear them, these


Alas, I have to wear fat girl shoes like these:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Nov 30, 2006)

I know I'm fat, but I *refuse* to wear the fat girl shoes...nope! Not me.


I bought two pair of these...and they were on sale!
http://www.ninewest.com/n/browse/product.s?productId=2776538&source=category&index=1&prodIndex=1&listSize=18


I love a well made shoe, but with fat feet it can sometimes be a pain shopping for them, so most of the time I stick with ordering online.

These are so fierce!
http://www.ninewest.com/n/browse/pr...x=2&prodIndex=10&listSize=104&categoryId=1044

I love these as well!

http://www.ninewest.com/n/browse/pr...x=0&prodIndex=48&listSize=104&categoryId=1044


----------



## ashmamma84 (Nov 30, 2006)

This1Yankee said:


> For Play
> 
> View attachment 11863
> 
> ...




Those red pair are so HAWT! Love them, love them, love them!


And I love a fine boot too - it can be dressed up or down. Fabulous!


----------



## This1Yankee (Nov 30, 2006)

ashmamma84 said:


> Those red pair are so HAWT! Love them, love them, love them!
> 
> 
> And I love a fine boot too - it can be dressed up or down. Fabulous!




I actually own those. $$$$$$ though, Stuart Weitzman and I don't get to wear them nearly as often as I would like. Make-up and shoes have NO budget.


----------



## moonvine (Nov 30, 2006)

ashmamma84 said:


> I know I'm fat, but I *refuse* to wear the fat girl shoes...nope! Not me.



Unfortunately I can't walk in pretty shoes without falling down (literally) because of nerve damage to my left foot. If I were to cut off my left foot I could wear them, but I think that is too great a sacrifice for nice shoes. Not that I haven't considered it....


----------



## wistful (Dec 7, 2006)

I just discovered this thread now and I'm enjoying every minute of it! Those wingtip inspired maryjanes?? So hot! I have a bit of a maryjane fetish myself.I only wish that my feet were not so difficult to fit..not only are my feet wide but I have a high instep which makes any shoe that's the least bit narrow impossible for me to wear. Also, since I've moved into the supersized category I can't deal with any sort of heel.while,I might groan about my inability to wear certain cute shoes my wallet remains happy that some sort of limitation is being placed on me!! As far as dream shoes go this man is my God:

http://www.fluevog.com/


I can't even begin to fit my feet into most of his shoes but a girl can dream.


----------



## indy500tchr (Dec 13, 2006)

I just got these two pair for my fancy NYE dress. Still on the fence on which pair I am going to wear.


----------



## Tooz (Dec 13, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Shoes are torture devices. :shocked:



Funny, I sorta feel like that about clothing. >_> I wear a lot of PJ pants.

Shoes!





I love these, but they are so hard to walk in.


----------



## indy500tchr (Dec 14, 2006)

merseylass said:


> Joy Joy......you've beaten me to it....I love my crocs too! We run our own newsagent's business in the UK and I am on my feet a lot...these have been a godsend I can tell you. They won't win any fashion awards but I just love them!
> 
> Jacquie




I live and die by these shoes. I am up to 11 pair. I am a teacher so I too am on my feet all day on a hard concrete floor. It's like walking on pillows. I got the new mary jane kind which I think are soooo cute. I can't tell you the last time I wore other shoes to school.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 28, 2007)

Remember Frye boots? I never gave them much thought, since I prefer a pointier toe, but something about this one caught my eye. I also historically eschew (get it?? es-shoe?? Heh, lol love that word, lol) a mule style since I always ending kicking them across the room when I suddenly start walking quickly lol and forget to 'grip' the shoe with my foot. But because these came in green (my favorite color), and were on sale, on a whim I tried this: 




Sure, they're not the the daintiest of footwear. I've even heard them referred to as "dyke boots", lol. But let me tell you - these are probably the most comfortable and supportive things I've ever had on my feet (and if you are at all familiar with the amount of shoes I own - that's really saying something). In fact, they're so comfortable, that my feet feel *better* in these shoes than they do barefoot or in slippers. I've had these on since they came in the door last week, and they stay on in the house. That's significant, because previously, I'd always wear just socks in the house. They're supportive, but they also bend with your foot as it moves, so there's no stress across the top of your foot at the end of your stride. And there's a little lip at the heel, so I don't shoot them across the floor if I'm walking quickly. The toe box is incredibly roomy, too. The only thing I had to get used to is that they're a bit heavy - but that actually didn't bother me. 

They have a 2" heel, but the shoe itself is on a bit of a platform, so it feels like a much lower heel. And the non-slip sole is perfect for winter weather, but the mule style doesn't cause my foot to overheat (something that happens with full-on boots), and it's easy to take off to remove snow or salt when inside the house. If you'd seen me struggling to remove my other boots before walking across the new wood floors - you'd see why this is an important feature lol. And personally, I love the way they look with extra-long jeans and pants. 

They're not inexpensive - about $130, depending on color - but I've seen them on Ebay (new) for about half that. Highly recommended. 

And now for something girlier.... 

If you're like me, you've always envied the gals that could wear these little darlings: 







The satin, the lace, the pleating, the velvet ribbon bows - gorgeous, right? But those heels!! I can't wear those dang things! I gave up looking at them. Until.... 
On a random shoe look-see, I came across these:







Cute! And flat! Haven't tried them yet, so I can't speak to anything besides how they look, but for about $25, it's worth it for me to try. If you Ebay search on "pleated ballet flat", they'll come up.

Happy Shoe-ing!


----------



## supersoup (Feb 28, 2007)

we had those at work, the heels and the flats!! they only lasted a few days before we sold out of everything though, so so cute!


----------



## Oona (Mar 1, 2007)

These shoes have been the object of my affection for a solid month now. I think Im going to finally buy them!


----------



## Oona (Mar 1, 2007)

BBWModel said:


> I am a shoe fanatic!! I love shoes, and I wanted to show everyone this pair I found on ebay, and I wanted to see everyone else's favorites.
> 
> Rachael




Rachael, these shoes are adorable! I have to look into getting a pair! 

*dies from the cuteness*


----------



## wtchmel (Mar 1, 2007)

Nice thread, not sure how I missed it. I used to be a huge shoe whore, but now my feet just don't fit in those nice cute shoes anymore, so I'm in either the slippers or anything I can slide on that don't hurt my feet. Fattness and age= bad for the feet


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 1, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Remember Frye boots? I never gave them much thought, since I prefer a pointier toe, but something about this one caught my eye. I also historically eschew (get it?? es-shoe?? Heh, lol love that word, lol) a mule style since I always ending kicking them across the room when I suddenly start walking quickly lol and forget to 'grip' the shoe with my foot.



Sam, the Frye mules - I love them! Did they run true to size for you? I did some research and some people say order 1/2 size down. What say you?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 1, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Sam, the Frye mules - I love them! Did they run true to size for you? I did some research and some people say order 1/2 size down. What say you?


I say nay. 

I read that too, SVS (on Zappos, right?)... and I gambled on staying with my true size. That's one of the reasons I ordered from Zappos first - I knew if I needed to adjust the size, I wouldn't have to waste any shipping money in doing it. I'm glad I stayed with my regular size, because they really are perfect. I think if they were any bigger, my foot would be moving around too much inside them. I do pay good attention to Zappos' reviews, but the 'too big' warnings only proved true with one brand (my favorite, Irregular Choice), and only one style within that brand. I figure a fat-girl foot is a bit squishier and wider, so maybe that makes enough of a difference that any styles that run a smidge large don't feel it to me. 

The other thing I like about the Frye mules is that there really has been little to no break-in time. I now have my second pair (the black - ordered from Amazon because Zappos has now run out of size 10s on many colors), and they've also been on my feet since they came in the door. There's the tiniest snugness on my smaller toes, but that goes away quickly. I have no hesitation walking around in these for extended times, wearing them outside, driving with them, etc. 

Let me know if you order... hope you like them!


----------



## fullagrace27 (Mar 11, 2007)

Those are MY favorite shoes....... 

View attachment D0442239491139_565be.jpg


----------



## Butterbelly (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm all about red shoes and purses right now. These are my favorite pair of red shoes. Too bad they cost $495, otherwise I'd buy em'.


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 11, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Oh wow, Bea.. those are stunning! I wish I could wear heels that high!
> 
> I got a new catalog that had sooo many beautiful shoes. I'm tempted to order them all!:
> 
> ...





These!!!!!! are rockin!:smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## BBWModel (Mar 11, 2007)

Butterbelly said:


> I'm all about red shoes and purses right now. These are my favorite pair of red shoes. Too bad they cost $495, otherwise I'd buy em'.



Those are soooo hot Butter! LOVE LOVE LOVE them!!!

:smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

I need to know.

I'm desperate to understand.

How do you fatties wear heels?

Seriously, I just don't get it.

I can't stand on anything with a heel on it for longer than an hour, and walking? Psshaw. 

And this isn't even talking about being in the fat foot club (I wear men's shoes...men's New Balance sneakers at the moment in fact). If I WERE to find heels that fit me I'd have to order them from a drag queen. (I have seriously considered if this is a possibility)

I'm feeling very confused. Someone, anyone, explain it to me. Do you do special exercises? Is it a gift?


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 13, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I need to know.
> 
> I'm desperate to understand.
> 
> ...



Actually, it's part practice...and a gift. I wear heels, especially when going out - to get good at walking in them, I suggest strutting our your pad in them to sorta break them in. Oh and invest in a good pair of heels - these are the most comfortable and won't hurt your feet nearly as much as a poorly made pair.


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 13, 2007)

I swear past a certain weight, it's nearly impossible to teeter around on heels. The only shoes with height I'm able to wear are platform or wedge type shoes. My weight is more evenly distributed along the length of the foot. It's nearly a moot point, having triple width feet and finding those type of shoes. Viva flats!


----------



## elle camino (Mar 13, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I need to know.
> 
> I'm desperate to understand.
> 
> ...


yeah i wear heels every day during spring and summer, and i don't have any problems standing or walking in them. SOME shoes are uncomfortable, but it's nothing to do with the heels. they're just poorly designed shoes (i'm looking at you, steve 'i hate women's feet but i LOVE ironic career choices' madden). 
in fact, some of the most comfy shoes i own have heels. 
and seriously, abridged list of the benefits of heels:
- elongate your legs
- make you taller
- make your feet look cute and dainty
- make your ass look SPECTACTULAR.

we all had to start somewhere, afg. i started wearing heels when i was about 19, and at first i was a little wobbly in them too. but after a bit of getting used to it, you're fine. it's still a shoe. your heel and the ball of your foot are still firmly planted on terra firma. it's easy peasy. 
don't psych yourself out of cute footwear!

edit: as for having big feet, if paris hilton can find cute heels for her size 12 feet, so can you. in fact a lot of times when i'm at clearance sales or nordstrom-rack type places, i notice that all of the good styles are sold out in every size under like, ten and a half or eleven.


----------



## crazygrad (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm going to second the nomination for practice. Wear them around the house to get used to wearing them- and for the love of Mike- make sure they fit properly.

I'd also say not to make the big jump right away to really high heels with pointy toes. Build up. maybe start with some kitten heels, or try a higher heel but in a more square shape. Or something with a thick heel, like a wedge or platform. Sometimes its just trial and error finding a style you like that is comfortable.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 13, 2007)

No heels for me


----------



## Suze (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't know if you got Camper in the US but they have a wide range of cute shoes(from casual too classy). I personally think they fit bigger/wider feets better than most other shoes on the market. The material they uses is very solid and the heels are not too thin. Worth checking out gals  

http://www.camper.com/web/en/home.asp?idioma=2



ps. They sell unisex too (if you need a big size)


----------



## Sandie S-R (Mar 17, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I need to know.
> 
> I'm desperate to understand.
> 
> ...




Once I crossed 350#, I couldn't wear heels any more. It would be nice, but no longer possible, so I understand how you feel.


----------



## BBWModel (Mar 18, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I need to know.
> 
> I'm desperate to understand.
> 
> ...



For me, part of it is all the years of modeling. Have to wear heels when you model and the other part is the fact that I have skinny feet. Even at 260# I wear regular width shoes...I can wear pretty much anything.

:blush:


----------



## rainyday (Mar 24, 2007)

BBWModel said:


> Even at 260# I wear regular width shoes...I can wear pretty much anything.
> 
> :blush:



Bvitch!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 24, 2007)

I love this thread!

Here are four of my favorite pairs of shoes that I own:

I love these. They are comfy and cute. I like to wear them with cute socks too. 
View attachment 17098


I can't wait to wear these this summer. I find wedges very comfortable to walk in...I don't mean walking-around-the-city type walking but for here-to-there type walking they are pretty comfortable.
View attachment 17095


My ass-kicking boots (yeah right lol)
View attachment 17096


And my favorite favorites...my strappy heels. Yes, they are comfortable but after dancing a dance or two they usually get kicked off to the side.
View attachment 17097


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 24, 2007)

Nancy I love that first pair! Who makes them and where did you get them??



NancyGirl74 said:


> I love these. They are comfy and cute. I like to wear them with cute socks too.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 24, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Nancy I love that first pair! Who makes them and where did you get them??



I got them at Fashion Bug, Vi. I just checked the site and I don't see them. They might still be in stores though.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 24, 2007)

Outstanding! I'll be making a trip there later today! Thanks!



NancyGirl74 said:


> I got them at Fashion Bug, Vi. I just checked the site and I don't see them. They might still be in stores though.


----------



## Ash (Mar 24, 2007)

BBWModel said:


> For me, part of it is all the years of modeling. Have to wear heels when you model and the other part is the fact that I have skinny feet. Even at 260# I wear regular width shoes...I can wear pretty much anything.
> 
> :blush:



I'm close to 400 and still wear regular widths. I still have problems with calf-circumference in boots and I'll be damned if I can find any cute little ankle-straps that will work, but I'm pretty lucky in the shoe department.


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 24, 2007)

You know, you'd think having skinny-ish calves (for your size) would come with dainty, thin feet. I have total hobbit feet (without the hair thank you very much!). Nancy love your little shoe collection there.


----------



## CatieG (Mar 24, 2007)

I love these shoes. I ordered the tan pair in 11D. I normally wear and 11EE and they fit. I may have to buy the red pair. They are comfortable and easy to walk in even at my 400 plus size. www.massey.com

Catie 

View attachment ZY07131416L.jpg


----------



## BBWModel (Mar 24, 2007)

rainyday said:


> Bvitch!



 Right back at ya!


----------



## Esme (Apr 5, 2007)

I think I'm going shopping!! :smitten:  

View attachment green shoes.jpg


----------



## Melian (Apr 10, 2007)

Don't know if anyone will want to buy a pair.......but these are the best pair I've ever owned. Hehehe.


----------



## elle camino (Apr 10, 2007)

:blink: 
i didn't know people still went to raves.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 11, 2007)

Nancy I love the dominatrix type boots! HAWT!   

Oh and as a side, wedges and a chunkier heel, I have found, to be a fat girl's friend that way we aren't teetering around on tiny sticks, so to speak. I own a ton of wedges. Naturalizer just sent me a new catalog and I'm really loving some of the sandals.


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 13, 2007)

Just got these shows today. They are soooo pimp, I saw them and was like MUST HAVE. Of course I am now jus realizing how many of my clothes have a Jamaican/Bob Marley flair lol.


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 14, 2007)

I got these today at Target and am in love. I have a problem with walking in mules causing my calves to cramp up and making my feet very tired. I've been wearing these all day and have never worn a more comfortable pair of heels. I got brown today and plan to get a pair in black, too.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## cute kate (Apr 27, 2007)

OK....I dont own these shows BUT I have wanted them forever! I cant afford them now...but a girl can dream! :smitten: 

Or they might go on sale...lol... I just cant bring myself to pay $70!!!?? lol 

View attachment VS 70bucks.jpg


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 27, 2007)

Those have got to be 4-5" heels - I don't understand how any fat girl could walk more than 5 feet in those! 

Cute though - I love the little cherries.


----------



## cute kate (Apr 27, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Those have got to be 4-5" heels - I don't understand how any fat girl could walk more than 5 feet in those!
> 
> Cute though - I love the little cherries.



LOL...I actually have learned the art of standing...walking...dancing in high heels...lots of practice...Oh and I keep my Flip Flops in my bag incase I give up...LOL


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 27, 2007)

God, you're lucky... I think a bunch of us would pay money if someone could teach us how to do that, lol.


----------



## cute kate (Apr 27, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> God, you're lucky... I think a bunch of us would pay money if someone could teach us how to do that, lol.



lol...good idea girl...wow im gonna be rich! no really...modeling for like 3 years has given me alot of balancing experience .... I challenge any heel...lol


----------



## kerrypop (Apr 27, 2007)

Oooh.. shoes. I am all about campers. They are so durable and cute and comfortable! They are perfect shoes.


----------



## cherylharrell (Apr 27, 2007)

These shoes you just posted




and the purple chinese type shoes are so cute. Do those come in double wides? If so I bet they are more than I can afford tho...


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 2, 2007)

I gotta share a find that may be great for those of you with wide feet (like mine).  I have always wanted a pair of Converse Chuck Taylor All Stars. Ever since High School, when everyone wore them (and we called them "Chucks"). Although back then they didn't have pretty colors, and once my feet became a WW (double wide) I gave up the idea of having a pair. Well....silly me decided to try a pair anyway. Mostly because I saw a pair in my favorite color (aqua/turquoise). They only come in medium width, but much to my suprise, they fit perfectly, and because of the soft fabric and ability to lace up to wat ever works, they fit!!!! These are one of the most comfortable pair of shoes that I have every owned, and I highly recommend them. They have great cushion on the bottom - very springy (good for achy knees). Here is how cute they look on...











Mine are not the high tops, although you can get the high tops as well as these low tops. I am ordering a pair in hot pink, and a few other colors/patterns that they have. yeah!!!!!!!!!!!

Also decided I had to post a pic of Rachael's cute little shoes that she wore when we went shopping the other day. She got them at Tilly's.


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 2, 2007)

Love the chucks, Sandie! I have a bunch of them...oh and if you go to the website you can customize a pair!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 4, 2007)

love-want-need


----------



## troubadours (Aug 5, 2007)

nothin' fancy, but i love 'em nonetheless :happy:


----------



## troubadours (Aug 5, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> And, my wedding shoes :wubu:



oh my gosh these are so awesome!


----------



## cherylharrell (Aug 6, 2007)

Those would go so good with nautical themed stuff...


----------



## troubadours (Aug 6, 2007)

cherylharrell said:


> Those would go so good with nautical themed stuff...



exactly! i love sailory stuff. that and owls are the two things i can never say no to (accessory wise!)


----------



## Kortana (Aug 6, 2007)

Here is my fav pair,loving this thread!

(I have a shoe addiction!) 

View attachment 263942821107_0_BG.jpg


----------



## kr7 (Aug 6, 2007)

Very sexy! Love them. Your feet (or foot) look great too.  

Chris


----------



## sunnie1653 (Aug 6, 2007)

too... many...cute..shoes. Must..go..shopping!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 6, 2007)

These are some shoes I bought while over here in England. Flat and comfortable! Plus I love being able to say," They are from Europe." hehe 

View attachment my new shoe.jpg


View attachment new shoe 2.jpg


View attachment new shoe 3.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 6, 2007)

This video is dedicated to all my shoes lovin' people in this thread.  A lot of you might have seen this video already. I've seen it bunches and it still makes me laugh. 

Shoes

Betch!


----------



## troubadours (Aug 6, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> This video is dedicated to all my shoes lovin' people in this thread. A lot of you might have seen this video already. I've seen it bunches and it still makes me laugh.
> 
> Shoes
> 
> Betch!



hahahah i'm gonna betchslap you, shetbag

i LOVE this video.. a classic for sure


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Aug 6, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> This video is dedicated to all my shoes lovin' people in this thread. A lot of you might have seen this video already. I've seen it bunches and it still makes me laugh.
> 
> Shoes
> 
> Betch!



That was hilarious!!!!! What's with the guy in the purple spandex superhero outfit.....too funny


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 7, 2007)

mpls_girl26 said:


> That was hilarious!!!!! What's with the guy in the purple spandex superhero outfit.....too funny



I just die laughing from the randoms in this video. Like when it has the quick clip of the girl doing the running man! Love it.


----------



## Tooz (Aug 7, 2007)

Well I'M an ATHLETE.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 7, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Well I'M an ATHLETE.



Im a vampire...


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 7, 2007)

Need some hot going out shoes for times we hit the club/bar scene...I love them all! 

View attachment _5317297.jpg


View attachment _5414425.jpg


View attachment _5418441.jpg


View attachment _5439608.jpg


----------



## troubadours (Aug 7, 2007)

i just ordered these babies from urban outfitters






:smitten:


----------



## Velvet (Aug 12, 2007)

I'd say these are my favorites, though I have quite a collection.
These are for me mornin' jog,  
XO
Velvet


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 13, 2007)

Velvet said:


> I'd say these are my favorites, though I have quite a collection.
> These are for me mornin' jog,
> XO
> Velvet



Haha... so thats how your able to keep your girlie figure... joggin' in those suckers.... Im not even kidding I think James has a picture of me holding those same shoes because I was like, " How can anyone walk in them?" Sexy as all hell. But my feet would bitch slap me if I tried those.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 13, 2007)

So tempted to buy these...ALL of these! 

View attachment 051207_05_L.jpg


View attachment 060307_05_L.jpg


View attachment 072806_53_L.jpg


View attachment mustardL.jpg


----------



## Velvet (Aug 13, 2007)

LOL You must have been by ERNEST on Clichy. 
In fact, when they sell them to you, they make a point to say one is not meant to actually _walk_ in them, they are meant for... other activitys  
This statements ensures that each and everyone of my dragqueen friends insists on, not only runwalking walking with them, but adding the odd pirouette!
Though the fact they bothered to tell _me_ that, as though I look like the sort to start marathoning in fetish apparel, seemed rather silly at the time . 
I got them as a birthday pressie to myself and my friend went on and on about how utterly impractical they were, but I just love their shape, as well as how impractical they are,lol
Anyway, they ended up good luck charms, as I scored AVIDA not long after, and wore them in the movie. They make the cutest little baby footprints too!






BigCutieSasha said:


> Haha... so thats how your able to keep your girlie figure... joggin' in those suckers.... Im not even kidding I think James has a picture of me holding those same shoes because I was like, " How can anyone walk in them?" Sexy as all hell. But my feet would bitch slap me if I tried those.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 13, 2007)

Velvet said:


> LOL You must have been by ERNEST on Clichy.
> In fact, when they sell them to you, they make a point to say one is not meant to actually _walk_ in them, they are meant for... other activitys
> This statements ensures that each and everyone of my dragqueen friends insists on, not only runwalking walking with them, but adding the odd pirouette!
> Though the fact they bothered to tell _me_ that, as though I look like the sort to start marathoning in fetish apparel, seemed rather silly at the time .
> ...



This is the shoe I had my picture taken with on a camera phone. Very similar to yours... but not the same. 

View attachment crazy shoe.jpg


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 15, 2007)

Retro happiness: $41







Satin happiness: $51 (the fabric is satin except the brown print). Ankle ties can be detached to turn it into a espadrille pump.


----------



## cherylharrell (Aug 15, 2007)

The other day I found Reeboks on sale in Sears for $19. & They had then in wide, Not double wide tho but the wides seem to fit. That was a great deal on them. I dunno if the sale is still on or not...


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 15, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Retro happiness: $41
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would actually rock the red joints...really cute.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Aug 15, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Retro
> happiness: $41



If I could only have my retro feet to go in those shoes I'd buy them.


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 24, 2007)

I got these a couple of weeks ago for work. They're one of the most comfortable shoes my swollen feet have ever worn, and look so much better than crocs.


----------



## deedee28x (Aug 26, 2007)

this is one of my fav shoes @ the moment :smitten:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 29, 2007)

They ain't fancy, but if you can't wear pumps with high heels, they're the next best thing. Nearly a 2-inch heel - and truly feels like a sneaker. Full leather upper and lining, and plenty of cushiness for fat-girl footies. On Zappos, but cheaper on Amazon (try on from Zappos - free shipping, free returns and then buy from Ama.)

Comes in a variety of widths, up to wide-wide (which is way _way _w i d e, as I found out!)

Oh - and just a sexy hint of toe cleavage. Booyah!


----------



## Actor4hire (Aug 29, 2007)

The one & only best ever....


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 29, 2007)

I found this site while surfing today. It has lots of pretties, and they specialize in larger sizes (I posted about their boots in the boots thread). For those who have tough-to-fit feet, they also do made-to-measure shoes. 

I'm in love with these.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 9, 2007)

I don't know what it is. 

I'd never wear them. They're... obvious. Vulgar, almost - in their bold, unapologetic manner. I don't even really like them. 

But, for some reason, I'm.... _fascinated_.


----------



## elle camino (Sep 9, 2007)

yeah i'm going to go ahead and say those are some of the ooglyest shoes i have ever laid eyes on. 
but i am similarly fascinated by them.


----------



## Esme (Sep 9, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> I don't know what it is.
> 
> I'd never wear them. They're... obvious. Vulgar, almost - in their bold, unapologetic manner. I don't even really like them.
> 
> But, for some reason, I'm.... _fascinated_.



It's kind of like a train wreck... you know it's horrible, but you look anyway


----------



## Heavy_Cream (Sep 9, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> This is the shoe I had my picture taken with on a camera phone. Very similar to yours... but not the same.



Wow, you look really pretty!


----------



## Suze (Sep 12, 2007)

Esme said:


> It's kind of like a train wreck... you know it's horrible, but you look anyway



just like Britney on...*whistles*


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 12, 2007)

Teh Crazy is $54.95, and comes in two colors


----------



## Aurora1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Ok, so here are just a few of my favorite shoes I have that I for some reason like never wear!


----------



## Esme (Sep 13, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Teh Crazy is $54.95, and comes in two colors



Sammie, I think I found the PERFECT hat to go with those shoes! 

View attachment cheese hat.jpg


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 13, 2007)

Esme said:


> Sammie, I think I found the PERFECT hat to go with those shoes!


lol!

and of COURSE with pearls and opera gloves... 

maybe an evening of Die Fleder_maus_? ahhahahahah

(I know... it means "bat", not mouse. Shuddup. Work with me here.)


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 13, 2007)

Now these... I like


----------



## Esme (Sep 13, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> lol!
> 
> and of COURSE with pearls and opera gloves...



Well, hell, it IS a claaaaasssssyyy cheese head hat.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 13, 2007)

Cowabunga


----------



## sunnie1653 (Sep 13, 2007)

Sammie, take me shoe shopping with you. Peeeez?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 20, 2007)

Emerald green velvety goodness for $26

Yum.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 22, 2007)

Shoe weirdness






another pic here:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/femail/article.html?in_article_id=483213&in_page_id=1879


----------



## Logansmommy913 (Sep 24, 2007)

OMG i am such um a tom boy but i love my shoes and they are comfy


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 24, 2007)

Logansmommy913 said:


> OMG i am such um a tom boy but i love my shoes and they are comfy



I Love to have a pair of flat tennis shoes like that! However they never make any shoe like that wide enough for my hooves.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 25, 2007)

Cynth - you might want to try skate shoes, like Vans... they're very naturally very wide (to grip the boards) and quite supportive and comfortable.


----------



## Logansmommy913 (Sep 25, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


> I Love to have a pair of flat tennis shoes like that! However they never make any shoe like that wide enough for my hooves.




Yeah these are skate shoes and they are wide and comfy... heres the web site...http://www.sneauxshoes.com/... they are Steve O's line.


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 28, 2007)

If only I could walk in heels!! LOL


----------



## Suze (Sep 28, 2007)

................... 

View attachment shoe1.jpg


----------



## Suze (Sep 28, 2007)

just kidding.

more text.. 

View attachment zebrahell.jpg


----------



## Esme (Sep 30, 2007)

Target had a sale... so I bought: 

View attachment plaid flats.jpg


View attachment ribbon shoes.jpg


----------



## Sandie S-R (Sep 30, 2007)

Esme said:


> Target had a sale... so I bought:



Those are both totally cute!! I especially like the plaid ones. They would be great for Christmas time.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 30, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


> I Love to have a pair of flat tennis shoes like that! However they never make any shoe like that wide enough for my hooves.[/QUOTE
> 
> Cynth my son inherited my VERY wide feet, and he wears Vans all the time, theyre made really wide. I did notice that for a while they made them with horribly fat tongues, I got my mum to take the padding out, half the thickness of it, and put it back in again, it was too constricting as it was. Although I don't think theyre that fat any more.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 30, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> IdahoCynth said:
> 
> 
> > I Love to have a pair of flat tennis shoes like that! However they never make any shoe like that wide enough for my hooves.
> ...



Ruby if i try these I was going to buy mens or boys because they are usually made wider. My feet are 8 inches long and 4.5 (right) 4.75 (left because it got crushed) inches wide and I have a really high instep. In womens shoes I buy an 8 4W to 6W. Not a lot of selection out there for me.

Did you buy mens or boys size for your son?


----------



## Mental17 (Sep 30, 2007)

I've owned these shoes forever. Too bad they don't look as new as they do in the picture.

Adio Sumner V3 Union Jacks


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 30, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


> Ruby if i try these I was going to buy mens or boys because they are usually made wider. My feet are 8 inches long and 4.5 (right) 4.75 (left because it got crushed) inches wide and I have a really high instep. In womens shoes I buy an 8 4W to 6W. Not a lot of selection out there for me.
> 
> Did you buy mens or boys size for your son?



i just measured my feet lol, they are five inches wide at the widest when I stand on a ruler, and I have VERY high instep too. my son has big feet, hes 17, and wears a UK size 11. I just tried one on and it was of course too long for me but plenty comfy and no prob with the instep as its a lace up and the laces arent meant to be that close together. I think Im about an 11 in your sizes, I have big feet too (hobbit). the boys sizes were also wide though. Cynth, my son has always had very wide feet, actually its easier to get stuff to fit him now as they arent as wide. He was an H width fitting when he was about four yrs old. 

Vans are often available through catalogues. Can you order a pair on sale or return ?


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 30, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> i just measured my feet lol, they are five inches wide at the widest when I stand on a ruler, and I have VERY high instep too. my son has big feet, hes 17, and wears a UK size 11. I just tried one on and it was of course too long for me but plenty comfy and no prob with the instep as its a lace up and the laces arent meant to be that close together. I think Im about an 11 in your sizes, I have big feet too (hobbit). the boys sizes were also wide though. Cynth, my son has always had very wide feet, actually its easier to get stuff to fit him now as they arent as wide. He was an H width fitting when he was about four yrs old.
> 
> Vans are often available through catalogues. Can you order a pair on sale or return ?



The Vans website says their returns are hassle free, but I think I'd order them through Zappos because they offer free shipping both ways.

In reading the sizing at Vans they say their shoes are made by the usual measurement standards: "Our shoes are sized according to the US standard, as measured on a Brannock device (that cold metal thing that you used to stick your foot in when you were growing up). There is a good chance that you know your shoe size. If you do not, we suggest that you have your foot measured at one of our VANS Retail Stores nearest to you.

Please note, by design, our high performance skate shoes tend to fit snug. You may wish to select a half size larger for these shoes if you are purchasing them for "kicking around"."

At Zappos the Vans appear to all have "M" medium widths, so I am perplexed.
I'll have to think on this one.

I do appreciate you being brave enough to stick your foot into a teenagers shoe for me!


----------



## Friday (Sep 30, 2007)

I just got these from Zappo's. Earth brand was recommended as something I could wear without the inserts the foot doc gave me for my screwy Achilles. I wanted something that wasn't an athletic shoe or orthopedic looking. They're cuter in person.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 30, 2007)

So you realize how desparate I am to have a pair of shoes to keep the snow off my feet this winter... I bought,  these because they are wide enough... oh yea they are teh sectsy!


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 30, 2007)

Friday said:


> I just got these from Zappo's. Earth brand was recommended as something I could wear without the inserts the foot doc gave me for my screwy Achilles. I wanted something that wasn't an athletic shoe or orthopedic looking. They're cuter in person.



I like those


----------



## Friday (Sep 30, 2007)

I wouldn't wear them in the snow Cyn, but they have a nice wide box across the balls of your feet. With Zappo's free shipping and return you could try 'til you found the perfect fit. (Damn, I sound like a commercial)


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 30, 2007)

Friday said:


> I wouldn't wear them in the snow Cyn, but they have a nice wide box across the balls of your feet. With Zappo's free shipping and return you could try 'til you found the perfect fit. (Damn, I sound like a commercial)



I have come to the realization that I will never be able to wear cute shoes again. 

Every now and then I fantasize about having something other than the 




propet shoes that I currently wear. Or the dreaded




shoes that I bought for winter wearing.

I do love Zappo's free shipping though and I have taken advantage of it on several occasions


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 6, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


>


 Where'd you find these, Sam? I love them!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 6, 2007)

They're Frye boots, ridiculously priced at $378, but yeah - I love 'em too.


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 6, 2007)

Ahh..that figures...my tastes are often out of my price range...lol. Thanks for the info, Sam.


----------



## Freyja (Oct 6, 2007)

OMG! Shoes make me so happy! Here are a couple of shoes I just love! :wubu: :wubu: 

View attachment Freyja_GasMask 003.jpg


View attachment SatinOnSatin 045.jpg


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 6, 2007)

Freyja those are very nice shoes. I love love love slutty-classic shoes. I don't like those five-inch clear heels, though, yuck.

But gimme a nice stiletto, pointy toed, in black and I'm happy as a pig in pearls.

Only thing is, it is REALLY difficult to find hot-looking vegetarian shoes, which I lately have decided to commit to. Thank goodness for Target and other stores that carry semi-cute shoes of manmade materials! On occasion I still buy leather, but I am hoping to phase that out for good in the next year or so. It is a lot of work finding alternatives, though!


----------



## kr7 (Oct 6, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> .......Only thing is, it is REALLY difficult to find hot-looking vegetarian shoes.....



Too true! *sigh*

Chris


----------



## Suze (Oct 9, 2007)

salvador sepena... 

View attachment 28384-014_right.jpg


View attachment 28499-013_right.jpg


----------



## Frankie (Oct 11, 2007)

I really like these Danskos.


----------



## Friday (Oct 12, 2007)

I like those Frankie, they're really cute.


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 12, 2007)

Since Christmas is coming....


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 12, 2007)

Ahahahahahahahaaa (or hohohohohohoho)...

And I love that there's a bell on the tip!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 15, 2007)

The shoes I'm wearing today:






... and the fantabulous new pair I just bought on my lunch hour (do not make fun of the funky socks, just do NOT):


----------



## k1009 (Nov 15, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> ... and the fantabulous new pair I just bought on my lunch hour (do not make fun of the funky socks, just do NOT):



:bow: That's my winter thing, sexy socks and cute chunky shoes with jeans. I highly recommend glittery striped socks if you can find any. I like to think of them as black tie socks.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 16, 2007)

I love my funky socks, and yeah, I have a few pairs of glittery ones too. 

A few people have PM'ed & asked where I got the shoes. The first pair, from Target, earlier this year.

Second pair, from Macy's ... and currently on sale, ladies. I paid $28 for them.


----------



## blackbull1970 (Nov 17, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I love this thread!
> I can't wait to wear these this summer. I find wedges very comfortable to walk in...I don't mean walking-around-the-city type walking but for here-to-there type walking they are pretty comfortable.
> View attachment 17095



I love seeing females in wedge mules. I love seeing females wear mules and slides. They are the sexiest shoes a woman can wear.

Peace.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 18, 2007)

k1009 said:


> :bow: That's my winter thing, sexy socks and cute chunky shoes with jeans. I highly recommend glittery striped socks if you can find any. I like to think of them as black tie socks.



I knew I liked you! I just spent way too much moolah on socks at three different websites to find cute wintery socks to wear under my Dansko double strap Mary Jane's with jeans this winter.  I spend way too much time matching underwear to bra, socks to shirt, and then which pair of shoes to wear -- black? dark brown? burgundy? It's a perversion, I tell ya.

And because we've got snow piling up and the roads/sidewalks/parking lots are getting icy, I just picked up a pair of these:







They're perfect in my "slip on a pair of boots quick to get my kid to school/get my ass to work/take the dogs out for a walk/run to Costco and please God don't let me fall on my ass" life.


----------



## Wild Zero (Nov 19, 2007)

Are sneakers allowed?










and my all time favorite sneakers:

The Air Jordan XII's


----------



## balletguy (Nov 20, 2007)

Freyja said:


> OMG! Shoes make me so happy! Here are a couple of shoes I just love! :wubu: :wubu:





wow i love those shoes..the tights rock too


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Aug 18, 2008)

I'd like to know where these came from, too! Love 'em.


----------



## troubadours (Aug 18, 2008)

i got these from urban outfitters a month or so ago.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Aug 18, 2008)

Ohhhhh, those are cute, Troub!!!
I looooove shoes. <happy sigh>


----------



## washburn (Aug 18, 2008)

hahahahhaaaa velcro or bust!! I googled velcro sneakers and these are the exact same pair I wear hahahahaha


----------



## AtlantisAK (Aug 18, 2008)

ooh, definately gotta fave this thread. I love shoes soooo much! cute styles you guys have too


----------



## cherylharrell (Aug 19, 2008)

OOOO--my hubby would love those velcro sneakers. They work so well for him...


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 20, 2008)

troubadours said:


> i got these from urban outfitters a month or so ago.



I absolutely adooore those!

I hadn't even worn sneakers for the last like 3 years, but then I found these and I just fell in love. They look a little worn now because I've been wearing them for like 2 months straight, butttt I still <3 them.


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 21, 2008)

Yesterday I ordered a pair of Rockport pro walker shoes from Zappos.com. First just let me say WOW! Zappos is fantastic, I ordered them at 2pm yesterday and they were delivered by noon today and the shipping was free!!!! I didn't even ask to be upgraded to overnight mail they did that for free too. So back to the shoes....I love them, they are really the most comfortable shoes I've ever worn. I have an extra wide foot 4E and they fit very well and are true to the size I ordered. So far so good, I am really happy with them.


----------



## Gingembre (Aug 22, 2008)

Just been on the Schuh website...I can't really walk in heels, and I can't afford these even if I could, but I want these SO much!


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 22, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> I can't really walk in heels...



I cant walk in heels AT ALL and it still doesn't stop me lusting after them. 

I was following a pair on Ebay recently and watched as the auction neared it's end wondering why they were going for such an absurdly low price. I have no idea what happened next as it's all a bit of a blur but when the mist cleared it appeared that I bought the pair below. I didnt need them, wont be able to walk in them and have no idea what I'm going to do with them - and yet I still have that lovely post-retail glow and I'm anxiously awaiting their beautiful, silken, high heeled, impossibly elegant arrival...

There is NO hope for me :doh:

Tracey xx 

View attachment shoe.JPG


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 22, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Just been on the Schuh website...I can't really walk in heels, and I can't afford these even if I could, but I want these SO much!


Droooooooool. Love those.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Aug 23, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> I cant walk in heels AT ALL and it still doesn't stop me lusting after them.
> 
> I was following a pair on Ebay recently and watched as the auction neared it's end wondering why they were going for such an absurdly low price. I have no idea what happened next as it's all a bit of a blur but when the mist cleared it appeared that I bought the pair below. I didnt need them, wont be able to walk in them and have no idea what I'm going to do with them - and yet I still have that lovely post-retail glow and I'm anxiously awaiting their beautiful, silken, high heeled, impossibly elegant arrival...
> 
> ...



That is one sexy shoe!:wubu:
Some shoes aren't meant to be walked around in anyway. Wink Wink


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 23, 2008)

"not meant to be walked in"......ohhhhhhhhh!:doh: I get "it"!

Good thing, because I couldn't take ONE step in heels! LOL!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## bexy (Aug 23, 2008)

I just got these off the evans website, reduced to £10!! I hate walking in heels but these are very comfy as they are kinda half boot half shoe! My cutie hates them though, he said they are ugly!!

I love, love, love them!

What you think?


----------



## Suze (Aug 23, 2008)

I love em' Bex! (ditto with yer new hairz)

I really should start learning how to walk in higher shoes, but I have this fear that i am going to break the heels or something. 

kitten heels only. at least for now.


----------



## bexy (Aug 23, 2008)

susieQ said:


> I love em' Bex! (ditto with yer new hairz)
> 
> I really should start learning how to walk in higher shoes, but I have this fear that i am going to break the heels or something.
> 
> kitten heels only. at least for now.



I wish I could walk in heels, I truly can't. But these look higher than they are! Thanks susie hun!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 25, 2008)

I wish I could walk in heels as well. I have a gorgeous pair of white stilettos but I feel like I'm going to snap the heel off or something so I rarely wear them. Kitten heels or wedges over hereeee.


----------



## kayrae (Sep 9, 2008)

My $6 hooker shoes


----------



## Ash (Sep 9, 2008)

kayrae said:


> My $6 hooker shoes



LOVE those!


----------



## bexy (Sep 9, 2008)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE my new shoes...They make me 6 ft 5 inches tall...and I can't really walk in them, (saying that, they aren't really intending for walking ) they hurt my feet a bit, but I still love them!


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 10, 2008)

I love shoes...my only problem is none of them fit me. I have mutant box feet that won't go in any type of normal shoe...sigh....I am doomed to crocks for the rest of my life.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 10, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> I love shoes...my only problem is none of them fit me. I have mutant box feet that won't go in any type of normal shoe...sigh....I am doomed to crocks for the rest of my life.



^5 fellow box footer. Since I was a small child, people working in the shoe department have suggested I "wear the boxes and leave the shoes at the store".

I can wear some of the propet shoes, you might want to check them out.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 17, 2008)

I just finally got on this thread and I must say some of the shoes rock. That is one of the major down sides of being a big girl...I cant wear heels and cant find cute shoes. I have small enough feet (size 8) but they're too fat 

Someday maybe...but how does one lose weight in their feet? lol


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Rowan (Sep 17, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


>



Ooooh..i like the ones on the right! Where'd ya get em?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 17, 2008)

Rowan said:


> Ooooh..i like the ones on the right! Where'd ya get em?



They're from Urban Outfitters. 'Silent Screen Suede Oxford', they call it. $48 for a suede shoe seems like a pretty good price to me.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 17, 2008)

They're really cute, Sam. I like the clogs, too. Very "little Dutch girl".


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 17, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> They're really cute, Sam. I like the clogs, too. Very "little Dutch girl".



You would not _believe _how comfortable they are! They're <gasp> plastic. I normally eschew (okay, so I just felt like saying "eschew", but I even hated jellies back in the day) man made materials, but these are pretty fabulous, said to be "_eco-friendly shoes that are 100% recyclable. The production process is fair and sustainable and the "plastic" shoes are made via injection molds, of a special material, melflex, a mono-material which can be dissassembled and recycled. The factory has almost (99%) zero-waste, recycling its factory water and waste, and the employees are well-paid. The company supports many social and environmental programmes in Brazil._" 

They have a line of pretty spiffy styles too - most overpriced and some ridiculously expensive ($145 and up for Vivenne Westwood designs :doh, but for the reputed comfort, durability and fun design, I had to try them. I'm glad I did.


----------



## Tina (Sep 17, 2008)

And they don't make your feet sweat? I would never know from the photo that they're plastic; they don't look it.


----------



## Suze (Sep 17, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> They're from Urban Outfitters. 'Silent Screen Suede Oxford', they call it. $48 for a suede shoe seems like a pretty good price to me.


they are so fun and original!

love em


----------



## cherylharrell (Sep 18, 2008)

Rowan said:


> I just finally got on this thread and I must say some of the shoes rock. That is one of the major down sides of being a big girl...I cant wear heels and cant find cute shoes. I have small enough feet (size 8) but they're too fat
> 
> Someday maybe...but how does one lose weight in their feet? lol



I hear ya. I am a size 8 & either wide or ww depending on the shoe. I hate how shoes are too narrow on my feet. I can't even get my feet into regular width shoes. I hate that...


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 18, 2008)

Rowan said:


> I just finally got on this thread and I must say some of the shoes rock. That is one of the major down sides of being a big girl...I cant wear heels and cant find cute shoes. I have small enough feet (size 8) but they're too fat
> 
> Someday maybe...but how does one lose weight in their feet? lol



Im a size 7 but havent found a shoes that i find comfortable or fit me. Infact at the moment i dont own a pair of shoes so its yeepie for slippers for me lol but i love everyones shoes though


----------



## Friday (Sep 26, 2008)

Can you get Zappo's in the UK Squidge? Free shipping to you and back if they don't fit here. If they don't have a European outlet they need one!

ETA: Looks like they don't ship to the UK, BUT! They do ship to APO/FPO's for free. Know any Yanks stationed near you?


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 26, 2008)

Friday said:


> Can you get Zappo's in the UK Squidge? Free shipping to you and back if they don't fit here. If they don't have a European outlet they need one!
> 
> ETA: Looks like they don't ship to the UK, BUT! They do ship to APO/FPO's for free. Know any Yanks stationed near you?



im not sure Friday but i will take a look though, thanks


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 26, 2008)

Friday said:


> Can you get Zappo's in the UK Squidge?
> ETA: Looks like they don't ship to the UK,



No, they dont despite my begging emails - but www.shoebuy.com will and they have lots of lovely brands and sizes that aren't available in the UK! They usually have discount coupons floating round the net if you google for them too.

Tracey xx


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 27, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> No, they dont despite my begging emails - but www.shoebuy.com will and they have lots of lovely brands and sizes that aren't available in the UK! They usually have discount coupons floating round the net if you google for them too.
> 
> Tracey xx



Thanks for that Tracey i will take a look at there site.


----------



## Filly (Sep 28, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE my new shoes...They make me 6 ft 5 inches tall...and I can't really walk in them, (saying that, they aren't really intending for walking ) they hurt my feet a bit, but I still love them!



Damn bexy those are some KILLER shoes!!!! I'm scared to even look at them! Although they would be fun to wear


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 7, 2008)

Metallic suede. 

Huh? Metallic _suede_? Yeah, I don't get it either. The shoe isn't something I'd choose, but I just adore that color.


----------



## BeaBea (Oct 8, 2008)

Want, want, want!
Tracey xx 

View attachment Mirror.jpg


----------



## mergirl (Oct 8, 2008)

hmm i dont understand the fixation with shoes personally.. but i think these would be my favorite!!! 

View attachment great shoes.jpg


----------



## george83 (Oct 10, 2008)

At the mo I'm loving TUK shoes, seen a pair in schuh the other week that I feel in love with, cant find a pic of them online though .

But heres some I love on there site.
















Now all i need is the money and an excuse to buy them lol.


----------



## bexy (Oct 10, 2008)

george83 said:


> At the mo I'm loving TUK shoes, seen a pair in schuh the other week that I feel in love with, cant find a pic of them online though .
> 
> But heres some I love on there site.
> 
> ...



Well, we would both wear them so they could be an investment!! If we can only get one pair can it be the bottom ones please!?


----------



## supersoup (Oct 11, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Well, we would both wear them so they could be an investment!! If we can only get one pair can it be the bottom ones please!?



those anchor shoes totally get my vote.

HOT.


----------



## Crystal (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes! The bottom shoe is my total favorite! 

DO WANT.


----------



## Cors (Oct 16, 2008)

Not a big fan of platforms and thick heels, but those TUK shoes are too cute! The site got me drooling. ;D 





My favourite. <3


----------



## kayrae (Oct 17, 2008)

gorgeous color


----------



## Tracy (Oct 17, 2008)

I love these shoes.  

View attachment privo 2.jpg


View attachment privo 1.jpg


View attachment merrill 1.jpg


View attachment merrill 2.jpg


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 17, 2008)

Tracy said:


> I love these shoes.


Love them too! Are they Clarks? They look like it. Where did you find them?


----------



## Tracy (Oct 17, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> Love them too! Are they Clarks? They look like it. Where did you find them?



The first two pairs are by Privo a brand made by Clark and the other two pairs are Merrell. I ordered the Privo's off the internet and got the other two pair at an outdoor center.


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 17, 2008)

Tracy said:


> The first two pairs are by Privo a brand made by Clark and the other two pairs are Merrell. I ordered the Privo's off the internet and got the other two pair at an outdoor center.


Thank you! I'm officially in LOVE with Privo shoes. I adore Clarks, but Privo really speaks to me. I especially love these:
View attachment 51774


----------



## Tracy (Oct 17, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> Thank you! I'm officially in LOVE with Privo shoes. I adore Clarks, but Privo really speaks to me. I especially love these:
> View attachment 51774



You are welcome! The ones that I have on today are really comfortable and cool. I love wearing them with my jeans or dress pants. They are Privo too! I attached a pic.


----------



## george83 (Oct 18, 2008)

Out of all the shoes I own these are one of my faves






Its a shame they are slightly to big for me but I love them to bits. They have a 5 Wedge heel Demonia womens round toe shoe with bow detail.

Is it just me but are wedges harder to walk in than heels?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 18, 2008)

I LOVE Merrill shoes! :wubu::wubu::wubu: Soooooooooooooo comfy and well made!
Hugs, Kara

Not too sexy, tho. LOL! But definately CUTE!


----------



## george83 (Oct 18, 2008)

These are another pair of my fave shoes and are infact the first pair of heels I ever bought. Only prob is they take so long to take on and off lol.

Yes I know I'm a shoe whore.


----------



## Ash (Oct 18, 2008)

george83 said:


> These are another pair of my fave shoes and are infact the first pair of heels I ever bought. Only prob is they take so long to take on and off lol.
> 
> Yes I know I'm a shoe whore.



I LOVE those shoes! If only they made ankle strap shoes to fit fat girl ankles. I'm so jealous!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Oct 18, 2008)

george83 said:


> At the mo I'm loving TUK shoes, seen a pair in schuh the other week that I feel in love with, cant find a pic of them online though .
> 
> But heres some I love on there site.
> 
> ...



I love the middle ones, they are so cute! I love a platform shoe with a round toe. Forget skinny heels and pointy toes, to me there is nothing sexier!



Tracy said:


> You are welcome! The ones that I have on today are really comfortable and cool. I love wearing them with my jeans or dress pants. They are Privo too! I attached a pic.



I love how you just plopped your foot up on the desk and took a pic! How cute! I really like those shoes too, they look cute and comfy!



george83 said:


> These are another pair of my fave shoes and are infact the first pair of heels I ever bought. Only prob is they take so long to take on and off lol.
> 
> Yes I know I'm a shoe whore.



These remind me of a sexy Wicked Witch of The West from the Wizard of Oz! Just make sure a house doesn't fall on you while you're wearing them!


----------



## george83 (Oct 18, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> These remind me of a sexy Wicked Witch of The West from the Wizard of Oz! Just make sure a house doesn't fall on you while you're wearing them!



LOL, that pic always reminds me of the wicked witch to! *Hides beneath table to avoid falling houses*


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Oct 18, 2008)

mergirl said:


> hmm i dont understand the fixation with shoes personally.. but i think these would be my favorite!!!



Hahahaahahahaa!! omg i nearly choked on a bbq chinese rib when I saw your post!!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Oct 18, 2008)

george83 said:


> Out of all the shoes I own these are one of my faves
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They're FAB! Yes, I agree, when I was slimmish I found spiky stiletto heels very easy to walk in, they are all I wore, but I found wedges very difficult indeed. It might be because in wedges the shoe doesnt flex on the sole at all, so youre kind of thumping along like your feet are in boxes, but in heels you can feel the shoe flex, so you are more in control? That's what I think anyway  However at my size now I can't wear high heels, but I can wear wedges. I have a nice pair I need to take a pic of, I like them even though the last time i wore them I nearly keeled over three times!


----------



## george83 (Oct 18, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> They're FAB! Yes, I agree, when I was slimmish I found spiky stiletto heels very easy to walk in, they are all I wore, but I found wedges very difficult indeed. It might be because in wedges the shoe doesnt flex on the sole at all, so youre kind of thumping along like your feet are in boxes, but in heels you can feel the shoe flex, so you are more in control? That's what I think anyway  However at my size now I can't wear high heels, but I can wear wedges. I have a nice pair I need to take a pic of, I like them even though the last time i wore them I nearly keeled over three times!



That exactly how it feels , you should have a degree or something on heels lol.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 21, 2008)

I actually find wedges a lot easier to walk in. Matter of fact, I can only wear wedges and kitten heels. I adore stilletos but they just don't work out for me. I have a gorgeous white patent leather pair that just sit in my closet. So sad!


----------



## QueenB (Oct 22, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> I actually find wedges a lot easier to walk in. Matter of fact, I can only wear wedges and kitten heels. I adore stilletos but they just don't work out for me. I have a gorgeous white patent leather pair that just sit in my closet. So sad!



i know what you mean about stilletos. i don't have any wedges, though... i really want a few pairs haha.


----------



## Cors (Oct 22, 2008)

Total stiletto girl, I am actually somewhat comfortable in them because I have narrow, high-arched feet. 

I do find wedges difficult to walk in. I find that they tend to wobble when the shoe is placed straight on the floor and it can sometimes be felt even while walking. Certain types of wedges with platforms also tend to feel heavy, and drag the feet down. 

George my ex (gothic MtF) has the exact same pair of Demonia wedges you posted! Must try to take pictures of her in those. ;D


----------



## Red (Oct 22, 2008)

These shoes distracted me in town yesterday for a good 10 mins, I kept going back to them, picking them up and just _marvelling_ at them. The glorious shade of purple, the subtle metallic finish, the style...just beautiful. Proper 'oh dear I can't seem to stop looking at my feet kinda shoes'.

I didn't even try them on as I knew they would accidentally come home with me...come on lottery, I only need 70 quid! :doh:


View attachment 52079



So aptly called the 'Astonish' shoe, goddamn you Bertie, I want to lick these shoes!


----------



## george83 (Oct 22, 2008)

Cors said:


> Total stiletto girl, I am actually somewhat comfortable in them because I have narrow, high-arched feet.
> 
> I do find wedges difficult to walk in. I find that they tend to wobble when the shoe is placed straight on the floor and it can sometimes be felt even while walking. Certain types of wedges with platforms also tend to feel heavy, and drag the feet down.
> 
> George my ex (gothic MtF) has the exact same pair of Demonia wedges you posted! Must try to take pictures of her in those. ;D



They are an ace shoe and about the comfiest wedges I own, shame they are just a tiny bit to big for me .

I love all the demonia / TUK style shoes. They are all so so pretty :smitten:


----------



## bexy (Oct 22, 2008)

george83 said:


> They are an ace shoe and about the comfiest wedges I own, shame they are just a tiny bit to big for me .
> 
> I love all the demonia / TUK style shoes. They are all so so pretty :smitten:



and yet they fit meeeeeeeee!! mwah ha ha!! Bexy 1, George 0


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 22, 2008)

Bexy, i saw these and thought of you (and George), they're from a label called "Irregular Choice."


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 22, 2008)

These caught my fancy, from a brand called "Think." I like the Arabian Nights look...but they're over $300, so I don't think I'll be owning a pair any time soon, sadly.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 22, 2008)

I LOVE THAT BRAND! Think - they're Austrian, I think. Fun, unusual styles and shapes. But yeah - way spendy. Every once in a while I tell myself that I'll abuse Zappos' free shipping policy and try some just for fun.

And Irregular Choice is also a favorite of mine. Wow - you're channeling my shoes.


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 22, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> I LOVE THAT BRAND! Think - they're Austrian, I think. Fun, unusual styles and shapes. But yeah - way spendy. Every once in a while I tell myself that I'll abuse Zappos' free shipping policy and try some just for fun.
> 
> And Irregular Choice is also a favorite of mine. Wow - you're channeling my shoes.



Something told me that you'd be digging my selections...

Yes, I think you and I are definitely on a similarly-cobbled wavelength.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 22, 2008)

QueenB said:


> i know what you mean about stilletos. i don't have any wedges, though... i really want a few pairs haha.



I only have three pairs myself. I plan on getting more, I just don't have the cash for it right now. I have two pairs of black ones [they look different though, one pair is like shiny, with a rounded toe and the other is more plain and has an open toe] and then a pair of summer wedges that are white and blue checkered with a rope wedge and an open toe. I saw a pair of white wedges the other day and I want them so bad!


----------



## BeaBea (Oct 23, 2008)

Red said:


> Proper 'oh dear I can't seem to stop looking at my feet kinda shoes'.
> I didn't even try them on as I knew they would accidentally come home with me...come on lottery, I only need 70 quid! :doh:



Oh, pretty, pretty! :wubu:
What size are you Red? Could we work out some kind of time share deal?
Tracey xx


----------



## george83 (Oct 23, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Bexy, i saw these and thought of you (and George), they're from a label called "Irregular Choice."



Oh how very pretty .

I actually have a pair of Irregular Choice shoes they were 7 pounds from a chairty shop and they were brand new!!!!

Thats what I call a deal


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 23, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Bexy, i saw these and thought of you (and George), they're from a label called "Irregular Choice."



You have to share this version of that shoe, lol 






And if I could wear that heel, I'd actually buy them!


----------



## bexy (Oct 23, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Bexy, i saw these and thought of you (and George), they're from a label called "Irregular Choice."



OH MY GOD I LOVE THESE!!! Alas, Irregular Choice shoes seem to only be made for dolls, they are so tiny!! That said, George does have a pair (I hate him lol!)


----------



## bexy (Oct 23, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> You have to share this version of that shoe, lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG I like these even more!!! Thats it, I'm chopping off my toes!!


----------



## george83 (Oct 23, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> You have to share this version of that shoe, lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*GRABS CREDIT CARD*

I MUST HAVE THESE NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 23, 2008)

george83 said:


> *GRABS CREDIT CARD*
> 
> I MUST HAVE THESE NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Fabulous!! 

Wait... 

I... have questions... 

Are... wait, do you... um.... 

*having trouble*

Uhh... 

They'll look great on you! Please post pix!


----------



## Suze (Oct 23, 2008)

they remind me of my childhood and ugly 80s fashion. 
i want them so bad:blush: 

View attachment 27-41577-10-_350x330.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 23, 2008)

susieQ said:


> they remind me of my childhood and ugly 80s fashion.
> i want them so bad:blush:



Ah, I love those! Where are they from?


----------



## Suze (Oct 23, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> Ah, I love those! Where are they from?


oh cool!
I think they're only available in Europe, but here's the link:
http://www.bianco.com/


----------



## bexy (Oct 23, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> Fabulous!!
> 
> Wait...
> 
> ...



Whats the questions lol? If its does he have smaller feet than me, its yes, the bastard 

But any questions just ask either of us!

(Unless its can you borrow them hehe!)


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 23, 2008)

susieQ said:


> oh cool!
> I think they're only available in Europe, but here's the link:
> http://www.bianco.com/



Yeah, looks like they're only available in Europe. That's such a shame because they are SO cute and not even that expensive.


----------



## Suze (Oct 23, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> Yeah, looks like they're only available in Europe. That's such a shame because they are SO cute and not even that expensive.


I should stop posting pics of stuff that's not available outside Europe. I'm really starting to feel like this awful _sorry, not for you just for me muahaha_-type of person :blink:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 23, 2008)

susieQ said:


> I should stop posting pics of stuff that's not available outside Europe. I'm really starting to feel like this awful _sorry, not for you just for me muahaha_-type of person



Hahah, aw! Don't worry about it! They really are cute though! :]


----------



## george83 (Oct 24, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> Fabulous!!
> 
> Wait...
> 
> ...



Besides I have already posted pics in this thread lol.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 24, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Whats the questions lol? If its does he have smaller feet than me, its yes, the bastard
> 
> But any questions just ask either of us!
> 
> (Unless its can you borrow them hehe!)





george83 said:


> Besides I have already posted pics in this thread lol.



Thank you both - I'm caught up now! lol 

I think you're both adorable, and I love that you both love shoes! But I must tell you, George - it irritates me that you can wear heels and I can't. 

Damn you.


----------



## george83 (Oct 24, 2008)

Practise makes perfect lol.

I am more comfortable in heels than I am in flats which is most odd.





I'm in love with these :wubu:


----------



## manoflight (Oct 24, 2008)

very expensive , who likes it ?


----------



## Red (Oct 24, 2008)

manoflight said:


> very expensive , who likes it ?



Absolutley fine as long as I remain lying down, they're so high!


----------



## george83 (Oct 24, 2008)

manoflight said:


> very expensive , who likes it ?



They are lovely .

By saying expensive how much we talking lol.


----------



## manoflight (Oct 24, 2008)

george83 said:


> They are lovely .
> 
> By saying expensive how much we talking lol.



absolutely expensive....


----------



## george83 (Oct 24, 2008)

manoflight said:


> absolutely expensive....



There is no such thing as shoes being to expensive .

Shoes are an investment lol.


----------



## manoflight (Oct 24, 2008)

george83 said:


> There is no such thing as shoes being to expensive .
> 
> Shoes are an investment lol.



it will be an "investiment" and it will make You sexy also , very difficult to find such a good combination  


I got a Valentino blazzer in the faraway 1984 christmas time, it lasted in a very good shape until last june 2007..... Original luxury brands clothes and shoes lasts for long time


----------



## Cors (Oct 24, 2008)

george83 said:


> There is no such thing as shoes being to expensive .
> 
> Shoes are an investment lol.



Indeed! I wish my partner gets that.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 24, 2008)

george83 said:


> There is no such thing as shoes being to expensive .
> Shoes are an investment lol.





manoflight said:


> it will be an "investiment" and it will make You sexy also , very difficult to find such a good combination
> I got a Valentino blazzer in the faraway 1984 christmas time, it lasted in a very good shape until last june 2007..... Original luxury brands clothes and shoes lasts for long time



It warms my expensive-shoe-loving heart, seeing you two. :happy::smitten::wubu:


----------



## george83 (Oct 24, 2008)

Cors said:


> Indeed! I wish my partner gets that.



I think its time you got a new partner lol.



SamanthaNY said:


> It warms my expensive-shoe-loving heart, seeing you two. :happy::smitten::wubu:



Awww you so kind lol :blush:


----------



## george83 (Oct 25, 2008)

This is my Irregular Choice shoes I got from a charity shop







mind the dirty marks on the sole lol.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 25, 2008)

I love them! Sorty of modern but Joan Crawford-y all at once. 

What's that, a 3-inch heel? Ugh. 

So jealous.


----------



## george83 (Oct 26, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> I love them! Sorty of modern but Joan Crawford-y all at once.
> 
> What's that, a 3-inch heel? Ugh.
> 
> So jealous.



It would be around that yea .

I have a pair of 6 inch wedges here, which I am actually getting used to walking in .

Wearing these at the mo.






They have a 2" front platform, 4 1/2" heel love them to bits :wubu:


----------



## cherylharrell (Oct 27, 2008)

Those are cute shoes. I could never wear them tho cuz my feet are probably too wide for them. And I'd break my neck trying to walk in them lol...


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 27, 2008)

Right now, it's these:


----------



## Cors (Oct 28, 2008)

<3


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 28, 2008)

Cors said:


> <3



Those are so hot.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 28, 2008)

I love Ed Hardy sneakers. I wish I had the cash right now to buy a pair.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Oct 28, 2008)

I love those yellow sneakers! I guess I really don't NEED another pair of shoes right now, though.
The Ed Hardy perfume is yummy - just an fyi.


----------



## Ash (Oct 29, 2008)

Cors said:


> <3



Ah, the red soles. They make my wallet scream, but I'd love to be able to wring it dry to own a pair.


----------



## george83 (Oct 29, 2008)

Cors said:


> <3



I love them .

I'm going to break from tradition now and post a pair of male shoes I love and really really want.


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 30, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


>



oh i think there lovely


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 30, 2008)

Cors said:


> <3



I have very naughty dreams about Christian Louboutin. Very. Just sayin'.


----------



## Cors (Oct 30, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> Those are so hot.



Thanks! 



Ashley said:


> Ah, the red soles. They make my wallet scream, but I'd love to be able to wring it dry to own a pair.



Aw. It is a pity I don't work anymore, so I can only drool from afar. 



george83 said:


> I love them .
> 
> I'm going to break from tradition now and post a pair of male shoes I love and really really want.



Its hard to imagine you in male shoes. Post pics! 



ashmamma84 said:


> I have very naughty dreams about Christian Louboutin. Very. Just sayin'.



Oh, I do too. /blush


----------



## kayrae (Oct 31, 2008)

definitely sexy. I have high heels and just walk around my house wearing them. Too scared to go out with mine because I live in the city and walk everywhere. And there's hills everywhere, I just see myself dying.



Cors said:


> <3


----------



## Malarkey (Oct 31, 2008)

kayrae said:


> definitely sexy. I have high heels and just walk around my house wearing them. Too scared to go out with mine because I live in the city and walk everywhere. And there's hills everywhere, I just see myself dying.




F*me...I think i need those shoes! I hear them calling my name,lol. Don't know how much walking would get done in them..........Ooh, that sounds dirty. hahaha..


----------



## Malarkey (Oct 31, 2008)

kayrae said:


> definitely sexy. I have high heels and just walk around my house wearing them. Too scared to go out with mine because I live in the city and walk everywhere. And there's hills everywhere, I just see myself dying.




F*me...I think i need those shoes! I hear them calling my name,lol. Don't know how much walking would get done in them..........Ooh, that sounds dirty. hahaha..


----------



## kayrae (Oct 31, 2008)

I know. Cors totally picked a good one.


----------



## george83 (Oct 31, 2008)

Cors said:


> Its hard to imagine you in male shoes. Post pics!



Its a sad fact that I wear male shoes 95% of the time .

Only pic I can find at the mo showing my feet in converse.






Wearing flats hurt my feet, I am way more comfy in heels, which is must odd *shrugs*


----------



## Pookie (Oct 31, 2008)

I love these shoes by T.U.K

They have KITTIES on them!!!  I have them in black background and white background, but there was no image on the website of them anymore, only red.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 31, 2008)

George, you and Bexy are me favorite couple on Dims! Your relationship is awesome! But I do hate you that you can wear 6 inch heels and I have to wear flats (back injury). *sigh* if I could get Wayne to wear heels at least I could be near beautiful shoes. 

Sandie Z




george83 said:


> Its a sad fact that I wear male shoes 95% of the time .
> 
> Only pic I can find at the mo showing my feet in converse.
> 
> ...


----------



## bexy (Oct 31, 2008)

george83 said:


> Its a sad fact that I wear male shoes 95% of the time .
> 
> Only pic I can find at the mo showing my feet in converse.
> 
> ...



Remember this day!?!? SUPERGEORGE!! hehe!

And yes you are odd..heels are a form of torture for me!


----------



## bexy (Oct 31, 2008)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> George, you and Bexy are me favorite couple on Dims! Your relationship is awesome! But I do hate you that you can wear 6 inch heels and I have to wear flats (back injury). *sigh* if I could get Wayne to wear heels at least I could be near beautiful shoes.
> 
> Sandie Z



Aww thanks Sandie!! 

Here's another pair of my faves...can't walk in em, heck I can barely stand in em...but sexy shoes aren't really for walking in *wink wink* (regardless of what George says )


----------



## g-squared (Oct 31, 2008)

these are my favorite shoes, as in the only ones i wear, and when i go home i mow the lawn in dress shoes to avoid getting them dirty

View attachment shoes.jpg


----------



## manoflight (Oct 31, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Aww thanks Sandie!!
> 
> Here's another pair of my faves...can't walk in em, heck I can barely stand in em...but sexy shoes aren't really for walking in *wink wink* (regardless of what George says )




i never met a woman ( better a BBW...) dressing for me a kind of fantastic pair of sexy shoes like yours !!!!!! :doh:


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 31, 2008)

I always heard those kinda shoes called "Fuck me" shoes!!

Now those kinda shoes I can do! 





bexylicious said:


> Aww thanks Sandie!!
> 
> Here's another pair of my faves...can't walk in em, heck I can barely stand in em...but sexy shoes aren't really for walking in *wink wink* (regardless of what George says )


----------



## Cors (Oct 31, 2008)

Aww George. At least sneakers can be somewhat androgynous, and flats hurt me too. ;( 

Bexy that is gorgeous! I looooove red. Do you have a picture of the outfit too? I reaaaally want to wear heels in bed but my partner says no armor allowed. ;( 

Sandie do wedges and platforms work for you? Ballerina flats can be so pretty too.


----------



## bexy (Oct 31, 2008)

manoflight said:


> i never met a woman ( better a BBW...) dressing for me a kind of fantastic pair of sexy shoes like yours !!!!!! :doh:



well thank you. 



Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I always heard those kinda shoes called "Fuck me" shoes!!
> 
> Now those kinda shoes I can do!



hehe so you got what I was hinting at then 




Cors said:


> Bexy that is gorgeous! I looooove red. Do you have a picture of the outfit too? I reaaaally want to wear heels in bed but my partner says no armor allowed. ;(



Well its not really an outfit as such lol. Its just me wrapped in tape. You can see the back of the shoes here though, they zip up the back.
View attachment 52783

As for not wearing shoes in bed, well heh I'm George's gf, I don't have have a choice!!


----------



## bexy (Oct 31, 2008)

Pookie said:


> I love these shoes by T.U.K
> 
> They have KITTIES on them!!!  I have them in black background and white background, but there was no image on the website of them anymore, only red.



OOOH ME WANTS!!! I freakin love T.U.K and they go up to a size 9!


I am coveting these shoes right now...


----------



## Shosh (Oct 31, 2008)

I love this thread. I love cute shoes.


----------



## george83 (Nov 1, 2008)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> George, you and Bexy are me favorite couple on Dims! Your relationship is awesome! But I do hate you that you can wear 6 inch heels and I have to wear flats (back injury). *sigh* if I could get Wayne to wear heels at least I could be near beautiful shoes.
> 
> Sandie Z



Aww thanks, we do try lol, ask him to wear heels he might love it lol 



bexylicious said:


> Remember this day!?!? SUPERGEORGE!! hehe!
> 
> And yes you are odd..heels are a form of torture for me!



Super George rocked 



bexylicious said:


> I am coveting these shoes right now...



OMG BEST SHOES EVER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suze (Nov 2, 2008)

this spring i bought a pair of knitted boots, but i haven't started wearing them until now. it's safe to say i've become a fan! the first pair are from "uggs" and they look quite similar to the ones i own, except for the button details. the second pair are from "firetrap" and if i could afford them i'd buy them right now!

cute, warm and wide-calf friendly!  

View attachment image1xl.jpg


View attachment image1xli.jpg


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 2, 2008)

purpley
leopardy
yummy


----------



## Shosh (Nov 2, 2008)

Bex n George I am not feeling you on the Hello Kitty shoes. They are a lil candyass for me.


----------



## bexy (Nov 2, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> purpley
> leopardy
> yummy




Loves Loves Loves!!! These are gorgeous! <3



Susannah said:


> Bex n George I am not feeling you on the Hello Kitty shoes. They are a lil candyass for me.



:O how very dare you Shosh  hehe







OMG PIN UP GIRL DR MARTENS!!! YES PLEASE! <3


----------



## Weeze (Nov 2, 2008)

g-squared said:


> when i go home i mow the lawn in dress shoes to avoid getting them dirty


this made me lawl
probably more than it should have....


----------



## heatherpotter (Nov 3, 2008)

I am coveting these shoes right now...



[/quote]

Where can I get these shoes? I must have them.


----------



## george83 (Nov 3, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Bex n George I am not feeling you on the Hello Kitty shoes. They are a lil candyass for me.



But it's hello Kitty whats not to love lol


----------



## Shosh (Nov 3, 2008)

george83 said:


> But it's hello Kitty whats not to love lol



Hello Kitty is ok on a wallet or a cushion, but not on shoes. Too cheesy.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 3, 2008)

Those Hello Kitty shoes with a black leather bustier and thong, black leather gloves to the elbow, black fishnets, and a Bull whip?? Oh - that's - hot!!


----------



## pinkylou (Nov 3, 2008)

heatherpotter said:


> I am coveting these shoes right now...


 
Where can I get these shoes? I must have them.[/QUOTE]


Waaaaaah I wantttt!!!!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 4, 2008)

God help me - there's something to these. Of course, they might look like hell if I were to ever put them on.


----------



## manoflight (Nov 4, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> God help me - there's something to these. Of course, they might look like hell if I were to ever put them on.



I like a lot , it is a good idea to make a present 


How much does it cost ?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 4, 2008)

manoflight said:


> I like a lot , it is a good idea to make a present
> 
> 
> How much does it cost ?



You give shoes as gifts?!? My, what a wonderful man you are - and how lucky for the lady in your life! 

Those are from Topshop, a brit store, going for £65.

- - - 

There's also something about these:






They're insanely high - almost fetish-y, but there's something about the color combinations, and the harlequin-esque design. Me likey.


----------



## george83 (Nov 4, 2008)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Those Hello Kitty shoes with a black leather bustier and thong, black leather gloves to the elbow, black fishnets, and a Bull whip?? Oh - that's - hot!!



See this girl has great ideas .




SamanthaNY said:


> God help me - there's something to these. Of course, they might look like hell if I were to ever put them on.



Now thats a great pair of heels nice find .


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 4, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> purpley
> leopardy
> yummy



*ALERT!!! ALERT!!! ALL FELLOW FAT-CALVES!! *​
I had no idea - but these boots are FULLY adjustable on the shaft! (*giggle*... she said 'shaft'). The Zappos page said the calf circumference is 17 inches - but note that the sides are NOT SEWN and adjusts to at _least 20 inches_, and probably more. The only thing holding the calf section together is the side ties as show above. The brand is Sugar, and they have several colors and patterns in this style of boot. They're very comfortable - but oddly enough, the foot part feels a little small, so I'm going to try up a size just to see which is better for me (God love Zappos and their free shipping + free returns). It costs nothing to try them - and these will fit you!

PS - they go to 11!
PPS - many styles/colors are on sale! 
PPPS - some are fabric and some are leathah (suede)!


----------



## Cors (Nov 4, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> OMG PIN UP GIRL DR MARTENS!!! YES PLEASE! <3



Not a fan of anything without heels but I'll so wear that if it is a fat girl! We need more BBW art on shoes! ;(


----------



## manoflight (Nov 5, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> You give shoes as gifts?!? My, what a wonderful man you are - and how lucky for the lady in your life!
> 
> Those are from Topshop, a brit store, going for £65.
> 
> ...



I like this pair of shoes also, seems definitively fetish but very beautiful in that harlequin-esque design. 
Fetish yes, for that reason my woman will not like it so i have to choose another pair. I will tell You what will happen. 


Thanks for the compliment, i like to be "wondeful", it is a pleasure to make a present for me. As an italian man i understood shoes and bags are the most interesting present for a woman today.....


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 5, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> *ALERT!!! ALERT!!! ALL FELLOW FAT-CALVES!! *​
> I had no idea - but these boots are FULLY adjustable on the shaft! (*giggle*... she said 'shaft'). The Zappos page said the calf circumference is 17 inches - but note that the sides are NOT SEWN and adjusts to at _least 20 inches_, and probably more. The only thing holding the calf section together is the side ties as show above. The brand is Sugar, and they have several colors and patterns in this style of boot. They're very comfortable - but oddly enough, the foot part feels a little small, so I'm going to try up a size just to see which is better for me (God love Zappos and their free shipping + free returns). It costs nothing to try them - and these will fit you!
> 
> PS - they go to 11!
> ...




I absolutely LOVE LOVE these boots. Unfortunately they will go nowhere near my 27 inch calves, grrr. but then.. nothing will lol


----------



## Cors (Nov 5, 2008)

manoflight said:


> I like this pair of shoes also, seems definitively fetish but very beautiful in that harlequin-esque design.
> Fetish yes, for that reason my woman will not like it so i have to choose another pair. I will tell You what will happen.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliment, i like to be "wondeful", it is a pleasure to make a present for me. As an italian man i understood shoes and bags are the most interesting present for a woman today.....



Aw, lucky girlfriend! Rare to find a guy who appreciates fine shoes.


----------



## Gingembre (Nov 6, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> *ALERT!!! ALERT!!! ALL FELLOW FAT-CALVES!! *​
> I had no idea - but these boots are FULLY adjustable on the shaft! (*giggle*... she said 'shaft'). The Zappos page said the calf circumference is 17 inches - but note that the sides are NOT SEWN and adjusts to at _least 20 inches_, and probably more. The only thing holding the calf section together is the side ties as show above. The brand is Sugar, and they have several colors and patterns in this style of boot. They're very comfortable - but oddly enough, the foot part feels a little small, so I'm going to try up a size just to see which is better for me (God love Zappos and their free shipping + free returns). It costs nothing to try them - and these will fit you!
> 
> PS - they go to 11!
> ...




Ohhhh my GOD! I just clicked on the Sugar link. I want them ALL! Gonna have to wait til after xmas though


----------



## ashmamma84 (Nov 6, 2008)

I call these my spotted ffffuuuuurrrrrssssss (but don't pronounce the r) . 












excuse the dirty bathroom


----------



## Cors (Nov 6, 2008)

Oooooo! Where did you get them?


----------



## ashmamma84 (Nov 6, 2008)

Cors said:


> Oooooo! Where did you get them?



Nordstrom...a year or two ago. Half yearly sale, honey!


----------



## Shosh (Nov 6, 2008)

manoflight said:


> I like this pair of shoes also, seems definitively fetish but very beautiful in that harlequin-esque design.
> Fetish yes, for that reason my woman will not like it so i have to choose another pair. I will tell You what will happen.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliment, i like to be "wondeful", it is a pleasure to make a present for me. As an italian man i understood shoes and bags are the most interesting present for a woman today.....



Now you are talking my language.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 11, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I absolutely LOVE LOVE these boots. Unfortunately they will go nowhere near my 27 inch calves, grrr. but then.. nothing will lol



They actually hit right below the fattest part of the calf... and as I mentioned, these do open the full length of the boot, so you could probably still wear them, or even fold them down. They scrunch pretty easy. If you weren't over the pond, I'd suggest you take advantage of the free shipping and try them, but alas .



SamanthaNY said:


> I had no idea - but these boots are FULLY adjustable on the shaft! (*giggle*... she said 'shaft'). The Zappos page said the calf circumference is 17 inches - but note that the sides are NOT SEWN and adjusts to at _least 20 inches_, and probably more. The only thing holding the calf section together is the side ties as show above. The brand is Sugar, and they have several colors and patterns in this style of boot. They're very comfortable - but oddly enough, the foot part feels a little small, so I'm going to try up a size just to see which is better for me (God love Zappos and their free shipping + free returns). It costs nothing to try them - and these will fit you!
> 
> PS - they go to 11!
> PPS - many styles/colors are on sale!
> PPPS - some are fabric and some are leathah (suede)!



I did have to go up a full size in these boots, but I got the bigger pair today, and I love them! They're kinda spendy for a fabric boot - but hellaciously warm, crazy cute, mad comfortable and will get much use this winter.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 13, 2008)

Sigerson Morrison (usually spendy couturey stuff) 
Target, of all places.


----------



## Crystal (Nov 13, 2008)

^ I LOVE that first pair. I wish I wore heels. I would go to Target immediately a pick up a pair.

...hmm. I wonder if they're comfortable, despite the heel. I may have to make a compromise.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 14, 2008)

Love. I also put them on the 'what did you buy today' thread, but they've quickly earned a place on this thread. 

They're like... Little House On The Prairie... if the prairie had patent leathah or butter suede. I know they're not flashy with cute heels - but for winter in NY, they're just the ticket - with a cute sock cuffed over the top. They may not look like much here - but they're uber-comfy, and hella cute on my feets.


----------



## Weeze (Nov 15, 2008)

i wear these to work every opprotunity i get 
sometimes, i have to walk back to the warehouse, so flats are necessary. doesn't mean they have to be ugly hahaha.


----------



## Crystal (Nov 15, 2008)

krismiss said:


> i wear these to work every opprotunity i get
> sometimes, i have to walk back to the warehouse, so flats are necessary. doesn't mean they have to be ugly hahaha.



I love flats. They're a fat girl's best friend, especially when you have to walk/stand a lot at work.

Although, I have a somewhat disgusting question. How can you keep your feet from smelling ...not pleasant after wearing them? Wearing socks isn't really an option....


----------



## Weeze (Nov 15, 2008)

i usually wear bare knees highs with them (sexy, I know)
they were just slipped on for picture purposes. i didn't even actually wear 'em to work today xD


----------



## Crystal (Nov 15, 2008)

^ That's a good idea. I need to try that. Besides, with pants, no one would even know.

I adore flats, I just usually don't buy them because they end up being pretty gross after a while. Wearing no socks with shoes can do that, I guess...


----------



## Weeze (Nov 15, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> ^ That's a good idea. I need to try that. Besides, with pants, no one would even know.
> 
> I adore flats, I just usually don't buy them because they end up being pretty gross after a while. Wearing no socks with shoes can do that, I guess...



hahaha wow, i'm dumb.
I honestly got like, defensive because i thought you were implying i had smelly feet xD
me = smart smart lol


----------



## Cors (Nov 15, 2008)

Wipe the insides after every wear and air them out. 

If odour is a problem, try the crystal body deodorant (no stains or icky wetness). Think they have a foot spray out now too.


----------



## kayrae (Nov 15, 2008)

Dr. Scholl's also has in-soles called Odor Destroyers. And you can replace.


----------



## Crystal (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks for the help, guys.  All the girls at work, not just me, have this problem. From what I've heard, they all have a problem with wearing flats to work because of all the walking/standing. Walking = sweating, especially with no socks. That definitely means bad smelling shoes. 

I'll have to try everyone's advice. I shouldn't have to NOT buy flats simply because of this dumb, silly problem. I love them too much!


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Nov 15, 2008)

I broke down and bought two pairs of shoes. They are not pretty or stylish (I had to send back the ones I bought in hopes that they would fit NOT!) but maybe they will fit my square feet so they don't have to freeze this winter.

I have seriously deliberated as to wether or not to attack them with some sort of accessories so they don't look like granny shoes.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 16, 2008)

this past summer i got a cute pair of heels on sale at torrid. strappy patent open toe. was a high heel that was a bit thicker than normal heels...just enough to support without feeling like you have a nail driving into your foot from the bottow. 

i was in recently and they had some cute boots for fall that come in wide width and are made roomier through the calf. i have decided i must have them and am going back tomorrow!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 16, 2008)

I love these. They remind me of my wedding shoes.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Nov 18, 2008)

I finally got around to snapping a couple pics of the shoes I posted earlier...I haven't worn them to work yet so I don't know how comfy they will be...


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 18, 2008)

I hate you for being able to wear heels that high, Ash. Hate. 

But - those shoes are gorgeous. And I see a hint of cleavage! Awesome. 

Okay, so I don't hate you. Maybe it's more of an intense envy.

- - - 

In other shnews... 








Yummy. And $49 makes them yummier.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Nov 18, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> I hate you for being able to wear heels that high, Ash. Hate.
> 
> But - those shoes are gorgeous. And I see a hint of cleavage! Awesome.
> 
> ...



Yeah, they do give a sexy bit of cleave...that's why I really like them. 

Oh and those cute ones you posted would be so cute with a sheer blouse, maybe a pale or blush pink...and nice trousers or skirt. Very nice, Sam.


----------



## cherylharrell (Nov 19, 2008)

Man, I'd kill to wear heels like that. But I have too wide a feet. And they would so hurt in those...


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 19, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> I love these. They remind me of my wedding shoes.


 Sam, where did you find these? I love them!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 19, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> Sam, where did you find these? I love them!



Aren't they great? I haven't gotten them yet - they're a bit spendy... but if they're as well made and high quality as the price suggests - then they'd be a very versatile and good investment-type shoe. I love that they have a very workable and attractive heel... I can see it going easily from business to casual wear.

One of 2 is a relatively new label, based in Atlanta. Worth keeping an eye on, methinks.


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 19, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> Aren't they great? I haven't gotten them yet - they're a bit spendy... but if they're as well made and high quality as the price suggests - then they'd be a very versatile and good investment-type shoe. I love that they have a very workable and attractive heel... I can see it going easily from business to casual wear.
> 
> One of 2 is a relatively new label, based in Atlanta. Worth keeping an eye on, methinks.


 Did you notice they're on sale? The "Nub" color is down to 125.00 and black is down to 89.00, although the sizing is limited. They don't come in my size at all  Thanks for the info, though. 

I really like these, these and these!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 19, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> Did you notice they're on sale? The "Nub" color is down to 125.00 and black is down to 89.00, although the sizing is limited. They don't come in my size at all  Thanks for the info, though.
> 
> I really like these, these and these!



Yeah, I saw that - the sizes are going quick, and unfortunately, I haven't found that style anywhere else. I guess that brand is in limited distribution since it's still fairly new. 

And I LOVE LOVE LOVE Remix Vintage! I've been jonesing to try one of their men's wingtips, but until they get onto something like Zappos that has free back and forth shipping, I won't risk it. Their site is delish though - so much vintage-y fabulousness there. I just adore the 40s styles. 

This one: just... to die for: 







Heh, I had looked at all the styles you picked out, Joy! We must be channeling eachother's, uh... feet. LOL.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 19, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> In other shnews...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FABULOUS! Crazy good. Comfortable - comes in wide widths. Hella cute. Easy peasy heel - makes your feets look smaller. 

Grab them while they're available. 

DO IT!! You know you want to.


----------



## Inflatable Girl (Nov 19, 2008)

View attachment favorite pumps.jpg


Way to expensive, but oh so lovely. :smitten:


----------



## cherylharrell (Nov 20, 2008)

Awww, cute shoes. If only I could fit my wide wide feet into them...


----------



## Cors (Nov 20, 2008)

cherylharrell said:


> Awww, cute shoes. If only I could fit my wide wide feet into them...



You might want to check out the ballet flats in that style, square toes do tend to be more forgiving and soft leather stretches!


----------



## cherylharrell (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Sadly, for some reason I can't wear square toed shoes. They hurt my feet & just don't fit right. Go figure...


----------



## succubus_dxb (Nov 21, 2008)

i loooooove these- had them for about 2 years, and I can wear them allll night and not have sore feet. Instantly make me feel sexy too, which is never a bad thing!

From a shop called "Charles and Keith" in Dubai...not sure if they have it in the states...they were cheap too...about umm.....$30 US. 

View attachment shoes.jpg


----------



## george83 (Nov 21, 2008)

Inflatable Girl said:


> View attachment 53893
> 
> 
> Way to expensive, but oh so lovely. :smitten:



OMG I love them :smitten:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Nov 21, 2008)

succubus_dxb said:


> i loooooove these- had them for about 2 years, and I can wear them allll night and not have sore feet. Instantly make me feel sexy too, which is never a bad thing!
> 
> From a shop called "Charles and Keith" in Dubai...not sure if they have it in the states...they were cheap too...about umm.....$30 US.



Sexy legs and cute shoes! And um...I'm a wee bit jealous about Dubai.


----------



## BBWModel (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm not usually much of a tan shoe person, but I LOVE LOVE LOVE these shoes!!!!!!

I'm so glad I thought of this thread...it has turned out some great shoes!!! Way to go people!!

:bow:



Inflatable Girl said:


> View attachment 53893
> 
> 
> Way to expensive, but oh so lovely. :smitten:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 22, 2008)

I love the button down tuxedo shirt look of these


----------



## succubus_dxb (Nov 23, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> Sexy legs and cute shoes! And um...I'm a wee bit jealous about Dubai.



What are you jealous about?! It's a hell of a lot cheaper to shop in the states


----------



## ashmamma84 (Nov 23, 2008)

succubus_dxb said:


> What are you jealous about?! It's a hell of a lot cheaper to shop in the states



But...did you travel to Dubai? Or is that just where the shoes are from...? My thoughts were the former and thus the immense jealousy.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 23, 2008)

thought i would add this...it's 'in these shoes' from kirsty maccoll. listen all the way to the end...the last line is the best one...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioLj1RPubpk

on topic...

i would love to wear heels more...but i have a hard time finding cute shoes in a 10 wide...all the heels in that size look like school marm kinda shoes. i do have a few pairs of cute heels, but those were dumb luck finds. 

i think the hardest part is that i don't want to pay more for a pair of heels than i pay to heat my house for a month...lol. they do have beautiful shoes available...but i can't bring myself to pay those types of prices.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 24, 2008)

Christmas shoes  Short nap velvet, copied from an original 1930s design. 






Me likey.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Nov 24, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> But...did you travel to Dubai? Or is that just where the shoes are from...? My thoughts were the former and thus the immense jealousy.



Born and raised in Dubai!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Nov 24, 2008)

succubus_dxb said:


> Born and raised in Dubai!



Yes, and that's why I'm jealous. I plan to travel there though...


----------



## succubus_dxb (Nov 26, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> Yes, and that's why I'm jealous. I plan to travel there though...



you definately should! but make sure you've got enough money to have a good time, and go in winter- it's beaaaautiful


----------



## curlysue (Nov 26, 2008)

I just bought these shoes today for my work Christmas party.

I absolutely love them!!! 

View attachment Picture0013.jpg


----------



## george83 (Nov 27, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> Christmas shoes  Short nap velvet, copied from an original 1930s design.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good choice I'm liking these alot .


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks, George! I just love granny shoes and thigh-highs .


----------



## manoflight (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks a lot for this link Samantha  

The choices for men are very good  


I love the black and white mafia style shoes


----------



## manoflight (Nov 27, 2008)

here it is : http://www.kickers.it/

it was a very famous shoes in the late '70 in italy. Couple of days ago, I went for a walk in the old Garibaldi street in Milan and i discovered kickers is still alive with much pleasure.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 27, 2008)

manoflight said:


> Thanks a lot for this link Samantha
> 
> The choices for men are very good
> 
> ...


Yes - wingtips! I adore wingtips, but they're not too easy to find for women. I just LOVE those 'mafia' shoes, as you call them! I would LOVE to have a pair, but men's shoes often look to clunky on women's feet. Someday I will try them on though. They have lovely women's wingtips as well. I just adore the 40s styles. 













manoflight said:


> here it is : http://www.kickers.it/
> 
> it was a very famous shoes in the late '70 in italy. Couple of days ago, I went for a walk in the old Garibaldi street in Milan and i discovered kickers is still alive with much pleasure.



Those look very comfy. I don't remember seeing them in the 70s, so maybe they were just an Italian fad. I love the colors of these pairs: 






I need to go to Italy, lol.


----------



## george83 (Nov 27, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


>



WOW I love these :wubu:


----------



## manoflight (Nov 28, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> I need to go to Italy, lol.





You are welcome Samantha


----------



## Diego (Nov 28, 2008)

These Forzieri's are cute (to much $$ for me hehe)-






For with jean-





And if i was a girl jaja!










These are elegant


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## AshleyEileen (Nov 30, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


>



WANT!

Please and thank you.


----------



## BrunetteBeauty80 (Dec 1, 2008)

Airwalks I wear for work, the black Anarchic Mary Janes I wear for going out and things. The pink Lady Luck Anarchic Mary Janes I bought for Vegas. The black boots are for...fun  :blush: They are from Torrid and fit my very large calf. Love them! 

View attachment airwalk.jpg


View attachment mj1.jpg


View attachment mj2.jpg


View attachment boot7.jpg


----------



## merliajoseph (Dec 1, 2008)

Fabulous!! They are lovely...


----------



## Weeze (Dec 9, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> Thanks for the help, guys.  All the girls at work, not just me, have this problem. From what I've heard, they all have a problem with wearing flats to work because of all the walking/standing. Walking = sweating, especially with no socks. That definitely means bad smelling shoes.
> 
> I'll have to try everyone's advice. I shouldn't have to NOT buy flats simply because of this dumb, silly problem. I love them too much!



IT TOOK ME FOREVER TO FIND THIS POST!!!!!!!

I found magic at Walmart.
These little nude-colored footies that go onyour foot.
you can't see them in flats, but they get rid of smellies.
Which is good.
I found them in the walmart hosiery section.


----------



## cherylharrell (Dec 9, 2008)

I have a few pairs of those & really like them. They are good for summer when you need to wear socks with your shoes & don't want them to show. I think I got one of my fave pairs of them in K-mart...


----------



## Crystal (Dec 9, 2008)

krismiss said:


> IT TOOK ME FOREVER TO FIND THIS POST!!!!!!!
> 
> I found magic at Walmart.
> These little nude-colored footies that go onyour foot.
> ...




Awesome! I will try these for sure.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 9, 2008)

I wear the little footies things sometimes (also from Walmart - they have an awesome hosiery department!) - they're good for flats, but can be annoying because they slip off the back of my heel, especially in flats that are more naturally flip-floppy. Often I end up with a blob of footie sock under the middle of my foot. 

I wish someone would design one that didn't do that.


----------



## cherylharrell (Dec 10, 2008)

Also Walmart has plus size knee-hi's for 30 some cents a pair. I got some & they fit me fine. I'm 230 or 40 something to 250 depending on weight fluctuations...


----------



## george83 (Dec 10, 2008)

BrunetteBeauty80 said:


>



Those are simply beautiful


----------



## mouse (Dec 13, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Loves Loves Loves!!! These are gorgeous! <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bexy, I LOVE LOVE LOVE those Doc Martens...
I need to find a retail outlet in Canada! That sells that particular pair, so far, nadda.


----------



## george83 (Jan 5, 2009)

I know they are prob so last season but I have always loved these heels and will not rest til I get my hands on them.

Its the YSL Tribute


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 5, 2009)

My TUK Kitty shoes :happy: :happy:


----------



## Tom234 (Jan 5, 2009)

i like long pencil heel shoes .which make your looks awesome.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm in heaven right now... I'm such a shoe whore! 

I have these:











I want these


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 6, 2009)

I like these!






I wish they came in more colors - but they do come with four different laces. And they're only $35... plus they go up to size 12


----------



## george83 (Jan 8, 2009)

luscious_lulu said:


> I'm in heaven right now... I'm such a shoe whore!
> 
> I want these



Your not the only one that wants those lol *drools*


----------



## BBWModel (Jan 10, 2009)

O.M.G. Purple suede...I love these shoes!!! 

:smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:



george83 said:


> I know they are prob so last season but I have always loved these heels and will not rest til I get my hands on them.
> 
> Its the YSL Tribute


----------



## Cors (Jan 10, 2009)

george83 said:


> I know they are prob so last season but I have always loved these heels and will not rest til I get my hands on them.
> 
> Its the YSL Tribute



Pretty, but I can't cheat on Mr Louboutin...


----------



## george83 (Jan 10, 2009)

BBWModel said:


> O.M.G. Purple suede...I love these shoes!!!
> 
> :smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:



I know they are beautiful arnt they :wubu:



Cors said:


> Pretty, but I can't cheat on Mr Louboutin...



Yes you can Mr Louboutin is not what he seems give in to the power of Mr Yves Saint Laurent


----------



## BBWModel (Jan 10, 2009)

I also love those cherry wedges from Torrid...I have been coveting those for a while now. LOL

:wubu:


----------



## Jade38h (Jan 11, 2009)

I have the hardest time finding sexy boots to fit my thick calves. Any good links to boots for the thicker girl. I want knee or thigh high boots.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 12, 2009)

Torrid has some incredibly wide-calved boots on their website atm.


----------



## george83 (Jan 20, 2009)

I want these so much that its not even funny , Bexy had to drag me away from them in New Look yesterday 






1000th post


----------



## Tad (Jan 20, 2009)

george83 said:


> 1000th post



1) Congrats on your first thousand--that was quick!

2) And what an appropriate topic for it!


----------



## george83 (Jan 20, 2009)

edx said:


> 1) Congrats on your first thousand--that was quick!
> 
> 2) And what an appropriate topic for it!



I know this is by far my fave thread lol!


----------



## manoflight (Jan 20, 2009)

Jade38h said:


> I have the hardest time finding sexy boots to fit my thick calves. Any good links to boots for the thicker girl. I want knee or thigh high boots.




http://www.italianheels.com/index_en.shtml

In this site there is the "custom" choice page, so You can ask to make some boots to fit perfectly your calves. Let me know if You will ask and also if it will work as they says... The matter is...I don't know if it will make the custom boots at a "reasonable price" ....


----------



## Tania (Jan 20, 2009)

I love Dansko and Sofft shoes.

My favorite Soffts look very much like these:


----------



## george83 (Jan 20, 2009)

Tania said:


> I love Dansko and Sofft shoes.
> 
> My favorite Soffts look very much like these:



Very cute


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 20, 2009)

Tania said:


> I love Dansko and Sofft shoes.
> 
> My favorite Soffts look very much like these:



Pretty! I love maryjanes.


----------



## Hole (Jan 21, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> My TUK Kitty shoes :happy: :happy:



Those are super cute.

Do they have anything like that with a heel of some sort?


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Jan 21, 2009)

Samantha, aren't you elated as I am about all the peep toe high high and kitten heels everywhere? It's like Heaven. They really foster my podophilia lmao I have four pairs of peep toes now... not to mention a thousand pairs of sandals lol YAYYY! Feet! Toes! EVEN IN WINTER! So happy!!! :happy:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 21, 2009)

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> Samantha, aren't you elated as I am about all the peep toe high high and kitten heels everywhere? It's like Heaven. They really foster my podophilia lmao I have four pairs of peep toes now... not to mention a thousand pairs of sandals lol YAYYY! Feet! Toes! EVEN IN WINTER! So happy!!! :happy:



Alas... I have not hit upon the PPT (perfect peep toe) yet. They're out there. I know they are. And I shall find them. 

The search continues.


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

as posted in the what did you buy today thread...












2 quid each  .


----------



## Cors (Jan 21, 2009)

george83 said:


> as posted in the what did you buy today thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my, what a steal! I usually can't find anything in my size (UK3) on clearance! 

And I want those legs! Mine are so stumpy.


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

Cors said:


> Oh my, what a steal! I usually can't find anything in my size (UK3) on clearance!
> 
> And I want those legs! Mine are so stumpy.



well you cant have my legs its the only part of my body i like .


They are from primark, they had quite a few shoes on sale, i was wanting to buy them all lol.


----------



## Ash (Jan 21, 2009)

Tooz said:


> Torrid has some incredibly wide-calved boots on their website atm.



How wide are we talking here?


----------



## Cors (Jan 21, 2009)

Stripper shoes! Obviously I don't wear those out. 

They look a little tight but they are not, the plastic gives such awesome grip.


----------



## cherylharrell (Jan 22, 2009)

Those Soffts are so cute. But I know I could never fit my wide feet in those. I'd probably kill myself walking in those heels too. But boy are they cute...


----------



## Tooz (Jan 22, 2009)

Ashley said:


> How wide are we talking here?



They actually fit me. I haven't measured them, because I don't have a tape measure at the moment.


----------



## manoflight (Jan 22, 2009)

Cors said:


> Stripper shoes! Obviously I don't wear those out.
> 
> They look a little tight but they are not, the plastic gives such awesome grip.


 

If You will wear those out , a lot of eyes will enjoy the view


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Its funny how over the past 2 years or so as I have been starting to dress up more often how the amount of "girlie" clothes in my wardrobe is almost catching up with the "boy" clothes.

But the shoes god they are out of control.

Boys shoes.
2 pairs of converse both battered and need throwing out
1 pair of work boots

Girls shoes.
3 pairs of wedges
9 pairs of heels
and 1 pair of pumps.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 22, 2009)

george83 said:


> as posted in the what did you buy today thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG! I adore those shoes. I almost bought a sexy pair of black plaid shoes today.


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

luscious_lulu said:


> OMG! I adore those shoes. I almost bought a sexy pair of black plaid shoes today.



Thanks very much I am really pleased with them , my faves are the ones with the ribbon laces.


----------



## cherylharrell (Jan 23, 2009)

This reminds, me I have a ton on old shoes that don't fit anymore & need to be thrown out. They got to snug on me in the width. That's why I have so many shoes lol...


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 23, 2009)

george83 said:


> Thanks very much I am really pleased with them , my faves are the ones with the ribbon laces.



I have to agree.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 28, 2009)

Louboutin. 6 inch heel. $1,875.00. 

Ridiculous in so many ways, and yet...


----------



## manoflight (Jan 28, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Louboutin. 6 inch heel. $1,875.00.
> 
> Ridiculous in so many ways, and yet...


 

Paris Hilton should have one pair of these  

How many pair of good shoes a woman can buy with $ 1,875.00 ?????


----------



## Cors (Jan 28, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Louboutin. 6 inch heel. $1,875.00.
> 
> Ridiculous in so many ways, and yet...



These are the Eugenies, and they are stunning! If I am not wrong, they come in fuchsia too and went on 60% sale a month ago!


----------



## Tania (Jan 28, 2009)

I like a lot of the Louboutin styles; I just wish the heels weren't so high. Oh yeah, and the prices, too. LOL!

Same goes for Blahniks. I really wanted the pointy-toe maryjanes from a few years ago.


----------



## Cors (Jan 28, 2009)

Tania said:


> I like a lot of the Louboutin styles; I just wish the heels weren't so high. Oh yeah, and the prices, too. LOL!



The Eugenies come in a 5" heel with a 1" platform too! That is equivalent to a 4" heel, but the platform is good cushioning and makes the shoe more comfortable. And well, bear in mind that the described height is accurate for an EU40 so if you are a smaller size, expect your heel to be lower. 

Note that Louboutins typically run small and narrow and the toebox is often short and tight! 

As for prices, some styles get reduced as much as 70% at the end of season and you guys get crazy good deals in the US!


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 28, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Louboutin. 6 inch heel. $1,875.00.
> 
> Ridiculous in so many ways, and yet...



Wowza.... they are pretty though


----------



## Weeze (Jan 28, 2009)

Ashley said:


> How wide are we talking here?



I don't know how big your calves are, but I CAN'T buy boots from torrid because they're too wide. I got one pair online and they ended up looking like slouchy boots becuase they wouldn't stay UP on my leg....


----------



## Tania (Jan 28, 2009)

Cors said:


> The Eugenies come in a 5" heel with a 1" platform too! That is equivalent to a 4" heel, but the platform is good cushioning and makes the shoe more comfortable. And well, bear in mind that the described height is accurate for an EU40 so if you are a smaller size, expect your heel to be lower.
> 
> Note that Louboutins typically run small and narrow and the toebox is often short and tight!
> 
> As for prices, some styles get reduced as much as 70% at the end of season and you guys get crazy good deals in the US!



I think I am just at size 40, actually. LOL! With a wide ball, too; I had to get my WIDE-width Riedell figure boots punched out and they still hurt.  I'm most happy at 2-2.5 inch heels; 3 inches puts too much weight on my ball/toes. 

Sometime I should try on a pair of Louboutins to see if I can swing them. If the price is right and the fit is decent, it would be worth it!


----------



## Cors (Jan 28, 2009)

Tania said:


> I think I am just at size 40, actually. LOL! With a wide ball, too; I had to get my WIDE-width Riedell figure boots punched out and they still hurt.  I'm most happy at 2-2.5 inch heels; 3 inches puts too much weight on my ball/toes.
> 
> Sometime I should try on a pair of Louboutins to see if I can swing them. If the price is right and the fit is decent, it would be worth it!



Louboutin makes lower heels too! Check out this thread! 

Wide feet will be an issue, so you definitely have to size up. Heel slippage is almost always a problem, but you can fix that with heel grips! I highly recommend Foot Petals Heavenly Heelz.

(Sorry, CLs get my pulse racing.)


----------



## bexy (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't own these but want to!!!


----------



## Tania (Jan 28, 2009)

Cors said:


> Louboutin makes lower heels too! Check out this thread!
> 
> Wide feet will be an issue, so you definitely have to size up. Heel slippage is almost always a problem, but you can fix that with heel grips! I highly recommend Foot Petals Heavenly Heelz.
> 
> (Sorry, CLs get my pulse racing.)



This is heartening! Thanks for the lower-heel thread link.


----------



## george83 (Jan 28, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> I don't own these but want to!!!



OMG YOU FOUND JAW DROPPING SHOES AND YOU DIDNT EVEN SHOW ME THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I love them .


----------



## phatfatgirl (Jan 28, 2009)

Oohhh Bexy those shoes are gorgeous! Especially the black pair!! *sigh* ahhhh a girl can dream!!!


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 29, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> I don't own these but want to!!!



Those are awesome!

I'm a sucker for old Americana tattoo art... (well.. any tattoo art, I collect the art books hehe) I wonder if I could get guys shoes with something similar


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 29, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> Those are awesome!
> 
> I'm a sucker for old Americana tattoo art... (well.. any tattoo art, I collect the art books hehe) I wonder if I could get guys shoes with something similar


http://www.jadedminx.com/metaar.html (not Americana, but still very cool tattoo art!)

http://www.christianaudigier.com/Men-s-Shoes-s/141.htm

Then there's always Ed Hardy!


----------



## george83 (Jan 29, 2009)

From the same site my better half found the above shoes at ...











*drools*


----------



## cherylharrell (Jan 30, 2009)

The pink & black ones are so cute. But I'd trip & break my legs in them lol...


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 1, 2009)

krismiss said:


> I don't know how big your calves are, but I CAN'T buy boots from torrid because they're too wide. I got one pair online and they ended up looking like slouchy boots becuase they wouldn't stay UP on my leg....



Generally, at torrid, a size ten boot will fit a 20" calf. The calf width will decrease/increase as shoe size decreases/increases..


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 4, 2009)

Valentine shoes! 

Oscar de la R. $675 at Saks. Gorj.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 4, 2009)

S/He who hesitates...


----------



## Cors (Feb 4, 2009)

My first shoe indulgence in forever! This delightful pair of neon pink peep-toes from ASOS is on its way to me! Keeping my fingers crossed about the fit and the quality.


----------



## george83 (Feb 5, 2009)

Cors said:


> My first shoe indulgence in forever! This delightful pair of neon pink peep-toes from ASOS is on its way to me! Keeping my fingers crossed about the fit and the quality.



Oh I love these .


----------



## QueenB (Feb 5, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Valentine shoes!
> 
> Oscar de la R. $675 at Saks. Gorj.



jesus. those are amaaaazing @[email protected]


----------



## Sandie S-R (Feb 5, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> Those are awesome!
> 
> I'm a sucker for old Americana tattoo art... (well.. any tattoo art, I collect the art books hehe) I wonder if I could get guys shoes with something similar



Yes you can! My Grandson wears Osiris shoes and they have fabulous tattoo art. I've bought him a couple of pair, these here being the most recent ones. 


Just go to http://www.osirisstore.com and see what they have! 

View attachment osiris1.jpg


View attachment osiris2.jpg


View attachment osiris3.jpg


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh dear god - these shoes make me wish I could wear heels. *pout*





Cors said:


> My first shoe indulgence in forever! This delightful pair of neon pink peep-toes from ASOS is on its way to me! Keeping my fingers crossed about the fit and the quality.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 5, 2009)

purrrrrple


----------



## Cors (Feb 6, 2009)

I have to send the neon pink peep-toes back, because they look wrong on my feet. They are slightly too small, the patent too stiff and the heel wobbly. I ended up buying this on the way home instead. I got it at 80% off, which makes it cheaper and the quality is far superior.


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 7, 2009)

Sandie S-R said:


> Yes you can! My Grandson wears Osiris shoes and they have fabulous tattoo art. I've bought him a couple of pair, these here being the most recent ones.
> 
> 
> Just go to http://www.osirisstore.com and see what they have!



Wow! 

Thanks so much for the recommendation!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Feb 7, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> Wow!
> 
> Thanks so much for the recommendation!



You are very welcome! Be sure to post a pic of you in them - if you buy a pair.


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 7, 2009)

Sandie S-R said:


> You are very welcome! Be sure to post a pic of you in them - if you buy a pair.



Indeedy~

I plan on buying a few new pair soon... when I can afford it anyway, I just bought a rather expensive pair

I want a pair of these too...







I <3 the Grateful Dead and the dancing bears


----------



## george83 (Feb 9, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> Indeedy~
> 
> I plan on buying a few new pair soon... when I can afford it anyway, I just bought a rather expensive pair
> 
> ...



Now those are an awesome pair of converse .


----------



## Cors (Feb 15, 2009)

I just finished uploading pictures of my CL obsession. Drop me a message if you are interested. <3


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 16, 2009)

They're not out till Spring, but I'll be having these little tasties


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 18, 2009)

Note: I don't know who's-doing-what to make the above shoes not show up. Here they are: 





And in other shnews, these are wonderful. Very suitable for wide-ish feet, and the pefect mix of functionality with a vintage look:















Leather, with a low stacked wood heel, and a bit of traction. $128.


----------



## Cors (Feb 18, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Note: I don't know who's-doing-what to make the above shoes not show up. Here they are:



Watermelon shoes indeed!


----------



## cherylharrell (Feb 19, 2009)

Those are so cool! Makes we want some watermelon lol...


----------



## Friday (Feb 21, 2009)

> In other shnews...


----------



## BeckaBoo (Feb 21, 2009)

If I wasn't broke and the threat of breaking my neck in them was minimal...











:wubu:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 21, 2009)

Is anyone else getting this message: 

A username and password are being requested by http://www.trashbagaesthetics.com. The site says: "TEE IS DOING UPDATES TO TBA"

when they click on the last page of this thread?

Sup with that?


----------



## Sugar (Feb 21, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Is anyone else getting this message:
> 
> A username and password are being requested by http://www.trashbagaesthetics.com. The site says: "TEE IS DOING UPDATES TO TBA"
> 
> ...



I did too...I sure hope it's not a virus or something?


----------



## Smushygirl (Feb 21, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Is anyone else getting this message:
> 
> A username and password are being requested by http://www.trashbagaesthetics.com. The site says: "TEE IS DOING UPDATES TO TBA"
> 
> ...



Yes, and I got the same thing in order to reply to this message. I have a mac FWIW.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 21, 2009)

Lucky said:


> I did too...I sure hope it's not a virus or something?



I don't think it's a virus (though, I guess it's possible) - I think someone has linked to something that goes to that other site. 

Sure is annoying - let's hope it's not also harmful.


----------



## Suze (Feb 28, 2009)

new oxfords!

white legs! 

View attachment IMG_1707.jpg


View attachment IMG_1709.jpg


----------



## LadyFae (Mar 4, 2009)

My love affair with shoes started so long ago; So many styles, colours, heel sizes, etc!! *sigh* :wubu: 

Although I cant afford these shoes right now (lol), here are a few samples that make me smile (ok...drool ) and quote Carrie Bradshaw's infamous lineHelloooo lover!!   

View attachment Christian-Louboutin--Pinkslingbacks.jpg


View attachment Christian Louboutin heel.jpg


View attachment Betsey Johnson.jpg


View attachment YSL Fall 08 heel.jpg


View attachment Safari Print Heel.jpg


----------



## Tracy (Mar 4, 2009)

I love shoes! Some of my favorites
 

View attachment keen1.jpg


View attachment keen2.bmp


View attachment keen3.jpg


View attachment born1.jpg


View attachment born2.jpg


----------



## QueenB (Mar 4, 2009)

susieQ said:


> new oxfords!
> 
> white legs!



those are gorgeous! i love oxfords.


----------



## Tania (Mar 4, 2009)

I don't know if these are my absolute favorite shoes, but they are certainly in my top three... 

I've had my balmoral boots for over ten years now. I didn't expect to love or depend upon them as much as I do. I bought them from Amazon Drygoods in 1998, to wear with my 1860s-1880s day fashions. I fully expected them to be a costume-only purchase, but I ended up wearing them on a daily basis during the cooler months for years. This year, I finally got them resoled so I could wear them again, and I'm glad I did. 

I don't have a good closeup of them, but you can see them on my feet in this photo...


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 4, 2009)

Tania said:


> I don't know if these are my absolute favorite shoes, but they are certainly in my top three...
> 
> I've had my balmoral boots for over ten years now. I didn't expect to love or depend upon them as much as I do. I bought them from Amazon Drygoods in 1998, to wear with my 1860s-1880s day fashions. I fully expected them to be a costume-only purchase, but I ended up wearing them on a daily basis during the cooler months for years. This year, I finally got them resoled so I could wear them again, and I'm glad I did.
> 
> I don't have a good closeup of them, but you can see them on my feet in this photo...


*twitches*

must have closeup
must have closeup
must have closeup

and a link to buy

pwease? *twitch*


----------



## Tania (Mar 4, 2009)

LOL, I took a special picture just for you.

Amazon Drygoods doesn't have an online catalog, the bastids. You can get the infos for ordering their paper shoe catalog at http://www.amazondrygoods.com/ , though. Their catalogs are fun to flip through, and a good investment if you enjoy historical styles and period do-dads. They also carry Vollers corsets without labels - that used to mean big savings, but maybe not so much anymore. 

I don't know who their boot supplier is, but I have heard that other online retailers carry some of the same footwear. If I can track down a non-shifty sutlery that carries the same shoes, I will pass the link along!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 4, 2009)

Tania said:


> LOL, I took a special picture just for you.
> 
> Amazon Drygoods doesn't have an online catalog, the bastids. You can get the infos for ordering their paper shoe catalog at http://www.amazondrygoods.com/ , though. Their catalogs are fun to flip through, and a good investment if you enjoy historical styles and period do-dads. They also carry Vollers corsets without labels - that used to mean big savings, but maybe not so much anymore.
> 
> I don't know who their boot supplier is, but I have heard that other online retailers carry some of the same footwear. If I can track down a non-shifty sutlery that carries the same shoes, I will pass the link along!



Thank you! I like those! I think I might actually have one of their catalogs, but from about years ago. What's with their refusal to get online!! Dammitall. How do the sizes run? And do they have different widths? 

I get the feeling I would LOVE your closet, lol.

PS - I was AT the '64 World's Fair! lol.


----------



## sweet&fat (Mar 4, 2009)

My fave shoes (not counting boots): black pumps from Costume National. Three inch heels. They're the "don't I look adorable sitting in this taxi/chair at dinner" kind of heels. 

I know what you're thinking... get your mind out of the gutter!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 4, 2009)

sweet&fat said:


> My fave shoes (not counting boots): black pumps from Costume National. Three inch heels. They're the "don't I look adorable sitting in this taxi/chair at dinner" kind of heels.
> 
> I know what you're thinking... get your mind out of the gutter!



1) it's like your flooooooooooating! lol
2) and ten feet tall
3) awesome shoes

I adore this thread.


----------



## Tania (Mar 4, 2009)

I seriously don't know their deal. Maybe because they carry so much crap, it would take years to smoosh it all into a database? Seems like they would be better off in the longrun with an online-only catalog, but what do I know? 

Their sizing is weird, but that's not too important as they like to select your size for you using foot measurements/tracings. They can pretty much accommodate any foot with these boots. My boots, for example, have a narrow heel and a stupid-wide toebox. 

And you are always welcome in my closet! (That sounded really strange, but I know you get my meaning! Ha.  )


----------



## Tania (Mar 4, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> PS - I was AT the '64 World's Fair! lol.



OH MY GAWD. I'm so, supremely jealous. Do you have pictures?


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 4, 2009)

sweet&fat said:


> My fave shoes (not counting boots): black pumps from Costume National. Three inch heels. They're the "don't I look adorable sitting in this taxi/chair at dinner" kind of heels.



_Smokin'_ hot, s&f!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 4, 2009)

Tania said:


> OH MY GAWD. I'm so, supremely jealous. Do you have pictures?



I bet I do. Somewhere... I'll see what I can dig up!


----------



## Tania (Mar 4, 2009)

You rock! BALMORAL BOOTS FOR EVERYBODY!


----------



## sweet&fat (Mar 4, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> _Smokin'_ hot, s&f!



Why thank you! Quite a compliment coming from a fashionable lady such as yourself.


----------



## Cors (Mar 12, 2009)

I have been eyeing a pair of snakeskin booties for weeks now. The price is amazing but my ever-so-practical partner is adamantly against it. He suggested that I take pictures of the python pumps I already own so that I can fall in love with them again and not obsess about possible new purchase. 






It actually works a little, but my shoes need friends...


----------



## Suze (Mar 12, 2009)

vintage pumps from the 80s!
'tis my first pair of high heels


edit- sorry about the ginormous pic 

View attachment IMG_1324.JPG


----------



## Cors (Mar 12, 2009)

susieQ said:


> vintage pumps from the 80s!
> 'tis my first pair of high heels
> 
> 
> edit- sorry about the ginormous pic



They're gorgeous! *swoons* 

Where did you get them? Any modelling pics of them on? 

(Oh dear, I am not supposed to be buying more...)


----------



## Suze (Mar 12, 2009)

Cors said:


> They're gorgeous! *swoons*
> 
> Where did you get them? Any modelling pics of them on?
> 
> (Oh dear, I am not supposed to be buying more...)


oh my...a compliment from the shoe queen!
i'm flattered :happy:

unfortunately they're one of a kind, but here's the store if that helps: 
http://stores.ebay.com/CHITOWN-VINTAGE
they have lots of purdy stuff, but no clothes in my size *sniff*
And no shoes either atm, so your safe


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 13, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> PS - I was AT the '64 World's Fair! lol.





Tania said:


> OH MY GAWD. I'm so, supremely jealous. Do you have pictures?





SamanthaNY said:


> I bet I do. Somewhere... I'll see what I can dig up!



Okay, this is a bit rough since these are photos of photos... but here we go. I'm sure you meant pics of the fair itself, but too bad - this is all I got, lol. 

I was such a petite lil (not for long) goofball at age 3! And apparently not shy with the paparazzi at the time, lol (this was at the Sinclair Dinoland Children's Dinosaur Party. Children of folks working for foreign missions represented several countries). 

Oh, and so that this post stays on topic and won't get deleted - first, here's a Norwegian shoe:


----------



## Suze (Mar 13, 2009)

cute pics, sam :happy:

luls, those shoes would be awesome for the 17th of may.
wheddya gots them? my brother would love those!


----------



## Tania (Mar 13, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Okay, this is a bit rough since these are photos of photos... but here we go. I'm sure you meant pics of the fair itself, but too bad - this is all I got, lol.
> 
> I was such a petite lil (not for long) goofball at age 3! And apparently not shy with the paparazzi at the time, lol (this was at the Sinclair Dinoland Children's Dinosaur Party. Children of folks working for foreign missions represented several countries).



THIS ROCKS SO HARD! You were absolutely adorable! Did you make the newscast? Did you get any of the chalk dinos (or whatever they were made out of, I can't remember atm)?

Haha, what's with the phantom arm in the pic on the right? And what was all the broken asphalt behind you guys?

I SPY A BRASS RAIL SNACKBAR IN THE BACKGROUND! Because nothing says 'satisfy your hunger, fairgoers!' like a restaurant with a staphyloccocus roof!


----------



## Suze (Mar 14, 2009)

the shoes arrived today and they didn't fit. 
i bought the right size, but they are way too narrow and short for my footsies.


i'm a sad bunny now.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 14, 2009)

Those 80's pumps are awesome! Love em'.


----------



## Cors (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks for the link SusieQ! Aww, shoe queen. I don't actually have that many pairs. :blush:

Sorry to hear that the new shoes are too small! What material are they? Try wearing thick socks, cramming your feet in them and walking around the house?


----------



## Suze (Mar 15, 2009)

well, the shoes you DO own are pretty fekkin' awesome ;p

they're made of fabric (and satin) . i will follow your advice!
it'd be a shame to just store them away, ye know?


----------



## Sandie S-R (Mar 19, 2009)

Found the best blog for us shoe people!

http://www.shoesmitten.com/blog/


Enjoy!!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 30, 2009)

These were just as fabulous as I thought they'd be!! I tried on all three styles, and decided to keep the lowrise lace ups (though I may consider switching out to green laces if I can find the right shade ). They're perfect summer fare - whimsical and fun while staying cool (canvas) and comfy! They should cause onlookers to smile instead of compelling them to call the mental health authorities - so they're just the right level of 'out there'. The colors are perfect - neither too pink, nor too red, and not glaringly bright.

Plus... food and shoes - how can you go wrong! 

There's many other colors and styles available (plus rumors of more fruits to come, lol). The watermelon ones run from $48-$59 at Zappos. And a real bonus - these run really wide. They're styled for men (and are made in men's sizes, but they also give matching women's sizes), so they're naturally wider than traditional women's sneakers.

Happy summer feet :happy:!


----------



## cherylharrell (Mar 31, 2009)

Those are so cute! Yum...


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 31, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> These were just as fabulous as I thought they'd be!! I tried on all three styles, and decided to keep the lowrise lace ups (though I may consider switching out to green laces if I can find the right shade ). They're perfect summer fare - whimsical and fun while staying cool (canvas) and comfy! They should cause onlookers to smile instead of compelling them to call the mental health authorities - so they're just the right level of 'out there'. The colors are perfect - neither too pink, nor too red, and not glaringly bright.
> 
> Plus... food and shoes - how can you go wrong!
> 
> ...




OH MY GAWD! They are amazing! WANT.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 31, 2009)

Zombie heelz. With bowz. Does it get any better?


----------



## succubus_dxb (Mar 31, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Zombie heelz. With bowz. Does it get any better?







luckily they don't have them in my size... I was about to buy buybuy.


----------



## kayrae (Apr 1, 2009)

Five bucks at Goodwill. I wear a lot of black ballet flats.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 1, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Zombie heelz. With bowz. Does it get any better?



Very cool!


----------



## george83 (Apr 1, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Zombie heelz. With bowz. Does it get any better?



Zombies = awesome

Heels = awesome

Mix them together and OMG!!!!

*Runs and grabs credit card, discocers I have no money on my card*

George is now sad, thanks for nothing SamanthaNY lol .


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 5, 2009)

The clogs used for these are made by the same company that used to manufacture Dansko clogs.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 5, 2009)

The mary janes are really pretty. *must not buy shoes, must not buy shoes*


----------



## cherylharrell (Apr 5, 2009)

I love, love, love those clogs and mary janes. But they are way more expensive than I'll ever be able to afford. And they don't seem to be in wide width. But they are so cute...


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 8, 2009)

First Puma's I've had in years, now my fave pair ^_^


----------



## Melian (Apr 11, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Zombie heelz. With bowz. Does it get any better?



WHOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! If only I was capable of walking in heels....I need platforms (see below)


----------



## protuberance (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## Cors (Apr 17, 2009)

I don't get much wear out of my Roccia python pumps because they unfortunately came from two different pairs, so the colour and pattern are mismatched. I decided to embark on a project to make it a little less obvious and it worked somewhat. 

BEFORE: 




As you can see, one shoe is lighter than the other and has less of a sheen. 

AFTER: 







One has more pink hues than the other, but it is definitely harder to tell in person. I looove the new colour!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 18, 2009)

Cors said:


> I don't get much wear out of my Roccia python pumps because they unfortunately came from two different pairs, so the colour and pattern are mismatched. I decided to embark on a project to make it a little less obvious and it worked somewhat.
> 
> BEFORE:
> 
> ...



Nice job......


----------



## succubus_dxb (Apr 19, 2009)

Cors said:


> I don't get much wear out of my Roccia python pumps because they unfortunately came from two different pairs, so the colour and pattern are mismatched. I decided to embark on a project to make it a little less obvious and it worked somewhat.
> 
> BEFORE:
> 
> ...




ooooh those are loooooovely :wubu:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## Tracii (Apr 23, 2009)

Too cute in purple.


----------



## Tracii (Apr 23, 2009)

Got these the otherday to go with a new black and grey maxi dress.
Very comfy.



[/IMG]


----------



## Tania (Apr 23, 2009)

They do look really good, Gracie!

And Samantha....holy dang! CHRYSLER BUILDING SHOOZ! Oh my gosh I want those!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 23, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


>



Wow! I'm in love with those shoes...


----------



## Cors (Apr 23, 2009)

Those beauties are the Galaxy Pass! The little mirrors are amazing, but I'm scared of toe overhang. I prefer the Very Galaxy, pictured below in fuchsia. :smitten:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 23, 2009)

Oh, cool... I actually prefer the style you posted, Cors... as long as I can have it in the silver, cuz I'm in love with the Chrysler bldg .


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 23, 2009)

I like pink... damn... I want shoes...


----------



## Cors (Apr 23, 2009)

Samantha, the VGs come in silver too! Pity about the price tag though. 

I just stumbled upon this! Rainbow python!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm crazy enough to consider the price (or at least order through Zappos, so I can try them on and then return them), but those heels are just not happening for me. *sigh*


----------



## Cors (Apr 23, 2009)

I don't think Zappos carries them, but Saks does and they offer free shipping. They have an extremely lenient exchange policy too. If I live in the US I'll want to order everything just to take pictures! *sigh*

Back to drooling since I am banned from buying more shoes for a good long while.


----------



## Suze (Apr 24, 2009)

i want heels... i NEED heels.
..
i'm gonna start wearing heels.


----------



## Malfiore (Apr 24, 2009)

I am happy to see that Spring is here and it is warmer because I love sandals. Rockport tends to be one of my favorite brands. Here are a few I have. They are comfortable and can dress up any outfit, especially jeans or a nice Summer or Spring dress. I wanted to mention that if you sometimes can't wear a high heel, they do carry very adorable flat sandals as well. You can find a better selection of their flat lower heeled sandals at: http://zappos.com


----------



## Tracii (Apr 25, 2009)

OOOOO nice!


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 25, 2009)

Psst...hey, Cors......(don't know what size you wear, but these reminded me of you)
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?ref=fp_feat_4&listing_id=23627502


----------



## Cors (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks for thinking of me, JoyJoy! I have a major weakness for snakeskin and these are so pretty! Thankfully they aren't in my size (my tiny hooves need a US 5 - 5.5) and I am supposed to be on a shopping ban, but I do hope someone here gets them!


----------



## Tracii (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm with you Cors snake skin shoes are very cool.


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 26, 2009)

My boats are size 11, or I would have truly been itching to have them, too - so pretty, and I love that they reportedly have a history behind them.


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 7, 2009)




----------



## thatgirl08 (May 7, 2009)

Those are absolutely adorable Sam.


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 7, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


>



You really have to stop posting these sexy shoes... I want...


----------



## cherylharrell (May 8, 2009)

I fell in love with these on Torrids site but they are out of them in a size 8. Bummer. I had some like them in the late 60's and early 70's...


----------



## george83 (May 10, 2009)

I WANT THESE SO SO MUCH!!!


----------



## thejuicyone (May 12, 2009)

I adore a bold flat to dress up a casual outfit.






as well as a bold high heel


----------



## bexy (May 12, 2009)

I love those flats!!
And I can tell ya right now, George will be all over that bottom pair so you better tell us where they are from lol!


----------



## thejuicyone (May 12, 2009)

bexy said:


> I love those flats!!
> And I can tell ya right now, George will be all over that bottom pair so you better tell us where they are from lol!



haha they are all from journeys.com


----------



## HottiMegan (May 12, 2009)

I sure wish two things.. I could walk in heels and that i didn't look so huge while wear heels. I'm already 4 inches taller than the hubby. Can you imagine if i wore 3-4 inch heels?!

George, those are some awesome heels you just posted  And juicy one, those are cute shoes too! Too bad i also have sasquach feet in addition to the height and inability to walk in heels


----------



## george83 (May 12, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


> I adore a bold flat to dress up a casual outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bexy was right I am in love with those bottom pair!!!



bexy said:


> I love those flats!!
> And I can tell ya right now, George will be all over that bottom pair so you better tell us where they are from lol!



You know me to well  :wubu:


----------



## Tooz (May 12, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


> I adore a bold flat to dress up a casual outfit.



Where are these from?


----------



## cherylharrell (May 12, 2009)

I love the ones with the hearts on them. They are so cute. But my wide feet would never get into them not to mention the pain of walking in such a high heel...


----------



## thejuicyone (May 12, 2009)

Tooz said:


> Where are these from?



Journeys.com


----------



## thejuicyone (May 12, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> I sure wish two things.. I could walk in heels and that i didn't look so huge while wear heels. I'm already 4 inches taller than the hubby. Can you imagine if i wore 3-4 inch heels?!
> 
> George, those are some awesome heels you just posted  And juicy one, those are cute shoes too! Too bad i also have sasquach feet in addition to the height and inability to walk in heels



I've got sasquach feet too, wide and fairly flat, so high heels are a pain in the ass, but i've stretched most of my shoes out enough to work. haha.


----------



## bexy (May 13, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> I sure wish two things.. I could walk in heels and that i didn't look so huge while wear heels. I'm already 4 inches taller than the hubby. Can you imagine if i wore 3-4 inch heels?!
> 
> George, those are some awesome heels you just posted  And juicy one, those are cute shoes too! Too bad i also have sasquach feet in addition to the height and inability to walk in heels



I am the exact same Megan, much as I love the look of heels I am tall enough and they feel like some sort of medieval torture for my feet!


----------



## g-squared (May 13, 2009)

I bought a pair of nike air max boots today.

I didnt get a chance to take a picture but I found this one online with same color scheme and whatnot.


----------



## JoyJoy (May 21, 2009)

I want these!


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 21, 2009)

They look pretty cool, Joy, but I think they'd make my toes claustrophobic.  I can't even stand toe socks -- my feet need to breathe, baybee!

I recently got a couple pairs of J-41 shoes from zappos. My boss had a cute pair on and I dutifully looked online. (Think it'll score me points with her?)






They're way comfy and you can even get vegan shoes, which is weird 'cause I wasn't planning on eating them!


----------



## JoyJoy (May 21, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> They look pretty cool, Joy, but I think they'd make my toes claustrophobic.  I can't even stand toe socks -- my feet need to breathe, baybee!
> 
> I recently got a couple pairs of J-41 shoes from zappos. My boss had a cute pair on and I dutifully looked online. (Think it'll score me points with her?)
> 
> ...


 Those are super cute, Vicki - I may have to try 'em! Thanks so much for the recommendation. I did a search on Zappos for J-41 and found these, which would be perfect for work! I was just thinking about how difficult it is for me to find comfortable shoes with a heel for work. There's a couple of other pair of the same brand that I like, too. I'd be willing to pay the higher price for that combination of cuteness and comfort!


----------



## Tanuki (May 22, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> I want these!




O_O me too!


----------



## george83 (Aug 4, 2009)

I want these so much that its not even funny


----------



## Crystal (Aug 5, 2009)

I miss this thread! We need some updates, guys!


----------



## george83 (Aug 6, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> I miss this thread! We need some updates, guys!



I know I was shocked to see this page on page 3, where are the shoes people!!!

Don't tell me your all walking around in your bare feet lol.


----------



## Tad (Aug 6, 2009)

Those shoes are cool, George!



george83 said:


> I know I was shocked to see this page on page 3, where are the shoes people!!!
> 
> Don't tell me your all walking around in your bare feet lol.



Well......it _is _summer, so if not bare feet all the time, perhaps flip flops? 

ETA: Or crocs, and nobody wants to own up to even owning a pair...


----------



## george83 (Aug 6, 2009)

Tad said:


> Those shoes are cool, George!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love my crocs I am wearing them right now


----------



## Laura2008 (Aug 6, 2009)

I love high heels even though I'm in agony after 5 minutes. This is my favorite pair at the moment. 

View attachment P7040010.jpg


----------



## Laura2008 (Aug 6, 2009)

george83 said:


> I want these so much that its not even funny



Must have these shoes!


----------



## Crystal (Aug 6, 2009)

These are only $39 at Torrid.

...God, I wish I could walk in heels.







And these look seriously painful. My foot would suffocate!


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Aug 6, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> These are only $39 at Torrid.
> 
> ...God, I wish I could walk in heels.
> 
> ...



Those second ones are serious sex on a shoe! Too bad A) I look like a baby giraffe trying to walk in heels for a long period of time, and B) my feet are a little too chubby to pull off those bad boys with out looking like they got stuck in a chain link fence- but still an awesome pair of shoes!


----------



## george83 (Aug 6, 2009)

Laura2008 said:


> Must have these shoes!



I will fight you to the death for them lol.


----------



## Teleute (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh man, I LOVE the pink snake shoes. I just picked up these shoes on clearance from Target, $10.48 + shipping...

>Link<





Also, I am SERIOUSLY in love with several Etsy shoes. 
These leather ones are so ridiculously fantasy-novel, but I love them anyway:






And these hand-painted shoes are INSANELY awesome. Holy cats. 
I am totally buying them.









These shoes are fantastic, but too small for me.






And these are the GREATEST SHOES OF ALL TIME (I have a bit of a thing for cephalopods). 
They're also sold out.  
I'm thinking of asking for a custom pair with a similar design.


----------



## StarWitness (Aug 6, 2009)

These are my classic 10-eyelet Doc Martens. I've had them for almost ten years; they are my all-time favorite footwear. They're so worn in that I'm hobbling by the end of the evening (although I did recently get some inserts that help quite a bit), but I can't bring myself to get rid of them. :happy:

I also have a pair of cherry red, shiny 8-eyelets, but I've never worn them because they make me look like Ronald McDonald (as opposed to No Doubt-era Gwen Stefani, which is what I was hoping for).


----------



## cherylharrell (Aug 7, 2009)

I wish I could still wear heels. Dreaming of the 70's when I wore the super high heels lol...


----------



## Teleute (Aug 8, 2009)

StarWitness said:


> These are my classic 10-eyelet Doc Martens. I've had them for almost ten years; they are my all-time favorite footwear. They're so worn in that I'm hobbling by the end of the evening (although I did recently get some inserts that help quite a bit), but I can't bring myself to get rid of them. :happy:
> 
> I also have a pair of cherry red, shiny 8-eyelets, but I've never worn them because they make me look like Ronald McDonald (as opposed to No Doubt-era Gwen Stefani, which is what I was hoping for).



<3 the Docs! I'm glad you got the inserts that make them wearable, it would be a sad thing to not be able to wear them any more. 

Re: the red ones, SO SAD! Have you tried them with a rockabilly-type dress? For some reason I see that totally working in my head*. If it still doesn't work, well... what size are you?  I would totally steal some red 8-eyelet docs!

*Disclaimer: Conditions in Teleute's head may not reflect reality.


----------



## Melian (Aug 8, 2009)

No one ever cares about my shoe choices, lol....but here's an old pair I was wearing out last night. Some of my only feminine shoes (and they hurt like a whore).


----------



## Teleute (Aug 8, 2009)

Awww, that's too bad... they're cute too! I bet George will like them, based on what I've seen in this thread. I have problems with a lot of mega-platforms like that, because they tend to move differently than other heels and so I invariably end up with blisters. It'd probably be fine if I wore them more often, but I like the look of (and have more opportunity to wear) non-platform heels, so I just try not to wear the mega-platforms for very long at a time.


----------



## Cors (Aug 8, 2009)

Ooh Teleute I never thought of looking for shoes on Etsy! Going hunting now.  

StarWitness, glad you made the Docs work! I adore them on butch/andro women but didn't know they can look so hot with fishnets! I don't know if it is just my high-arched feet but I have always found Docs, most boots and platforms extremely uncomfortable. 

Melian, I actually love shoes like that! My ex wore them with her goth/punk outfits and frequently seduced me with them. Like Teleute I don't do too well with platforms and I don't feel steady unless I can feel the ground.


----------



## george83 (Aug 8, 2009)

Melian said:


> No one ever cares about my shoe choices, lol....but here's an old pair I was wearing out last night. Some of my only feminine shoes (and they hurt like a whore).



Very nice indeed .

What you mean they hurt like a whore!, they look like they are made by demonia, and my experience with demonia heels that they are very comfy, hell if your going to moan so much about them, just give them to me LOL!

Wear them in and they will soon feel like they were made for your feet .



Teleute said:


> Awww, that's too bad... they're cute too! I bet George will like them, based on what I've seen in this thread. I have problems with a lot of mega-platforms like that, because they tend to move differently than other heels and so I invariably end up with blisters. It'd probably be fine if I wore them more often, but I like the look of (and have more opportunity to wear) non-platform heels, so I just try not to wear the mega-platforms for very long at a time.



lol you know me so well.


----------



## cherylharrell (Aug 9, 2009)

Awww, those are so cute! Wish I could wear shoes like that but they never come wide enough and if they did, major pain in my feet lol...


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 9, 2009)

For the fall - they make me feel so...lusty :wubu: 

View attachment size3.png


View attachment size4.png


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh, I love those!! 



ashmamma84 said:


> For the fall - they make me feel so...lusty :wubu:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 9, 2009)

BBWModel said:


> Oh, I love those!!



I love 'em too, girl! I have a couple pairs of boots by duo; I just don't know that I can justify them right now. My birthday is coming up in Oct...hhhmmmm maybe an early gift for me? 

*starts to scheme*


----------



## Crystal (Aug 9, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> For the fall - they make me feel so...lusty :wubu:




These are so sexy! I LOVE that blue pair. 

_____________________________________________________________

I bought myself a very non-sexy, but functional pair of shoes yesterday during "No Tax Weekend." I do a ton of walking on campus and needed something comfortable. These were only $25! 

View attachment 004.JPG


----------



## Teleute (Aug 9, 2009)

OMG I WANT THOSE BOOTS SO MUCH! :smitten::smitten::smitten: And... AND... they make them to your calf size?! Holy cats I'm going to hyperventilate here. I can't believe I haven't checked out Duo before, that's AMAZING! Sooooo can't afford it but AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH WANT.

*pant pant* Okay, I think I'm better now. Just a little excitable >_>


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 9, 2009)

Ha Ha Ha...a girl after my own heart!!





ashmamma84 said:


> I love 'em too, girl! I have a couple pairs of boots by duo; I just don't know that I can justify them right now. My birthday is coming up in Oct...hhhmmmm maybe an early gift for me?
> 
> *starts to scheme*


----------



## Tad (Aug 10, 2009)

StarWitness said:


> I also have a pair of cherry red, shiny 8-eyelets, but I've never worn them because they make me look like Ronald McDonald (as opposed to No Doubt-era Gwen Stefani, which is what I was hoping for).



My wife took a chance some years ago, and bought a pair of royal blue Docs that were on an incredible sale, in hopes that she could die them black. It worked like a charm*, they were obviously the right sort of leather to take a die well. I make no guarantees about your red ones, but if you really arent going to wear them as they are, it might be worth trying. Just find the right sort of die and make sure to follow the instructions carefully!

* worked like a charm = she wore them until she'd worn through the soul, and the colour held up the entire time.


----------



## Melian (Aug 10, 2009)

george83 said:


> Very nice indeed .
> 
> What you mean they hurt like a whore!, they look like they are made by demonia, and my experience with demonia heels that they are very comfy, hell if your going to moan so much about them, just give them to me LOL!
> 
> ...




You want em? Bet they would fit you - I have been known to fit into US Men's size 10 

And yeah, they are Demonia, hence they hurt like a whore! Haha. Don't you find that Demonias disintegrate after less than 1 year and start tearing up your feet? Maybe I just have bad luck (or am incredibly spoiled by the neptuno platform New Rocks that are practically glued to my feet at all times)


----------



## StarWitness (Aug 11, 2009)

Teleute said:


> Re: the red ones, SO SAD! Have you tried them with a rockabilly-type dress? For some reason I see that totally working in my head*. If it still doesn't work, well... what size are you?  I would totally steal some red 8-eyelet docs!



Hm, I suppose I could give them another shot... I don't really dress rockabilly, but I do love polka dots... in any case, they fit me and I wear a US 8 1/2. And I would be willing to part with them.


----------



## Teleute (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh, sad... I wear a 10.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 11, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> And these look seriously painful. My foot would suffocate!



I love these. I'd buy them if I could walk in them but I know I won't be able to.. so so so cute though.


----------



## Cors (Aug 11, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I love these. I'd buy them if I could walk in them but I know I won't be able to.. so so so cute though.



They are inspired by the YSL cage boot. The girls who own those say they are actually extremely comfortable. The style is quite popular so I am sure there are lower-heel pump and sandal versions around.


----------



## Red (Aug 11, 2009)

Just wanted to post a little link to some knee high boots I'm selling in the marketplace here on Dims. I thought all you shoe lovers might like to have a look 

Squee!

Any questions drop me a PM

x


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 11, 2009)

Cors said:


> They are inspired by the YSL cage boot. The girls who own those say they are actually extremely comfortable. The style is quite popular so I am sure there are lower-heel pump and sandal versions around.



:wubu::wubu::wubu: I want these omg.. sooo adorable.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 11, 2009)

Red said:


> Just wanted to post a little link to some knee high boots I'm selling in the marketplace here on Dims. I thought all you shoe lovers might like to have a look
> 
> Squee!
> 
> ...



ooh those are really cute.. and my size.. hmm. I'm just worried about whether they'd fit or not.


----------



## Red (Aug 11, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> ooh those are really cute.. and my size.. hmm. I'm just worried about whether they'd fit or not.



Seriously if you're interested get a tape measure and measure your feet width stood flat on the floor across the toe at the widest point, then your ankle, mid calf, calf and top of calf and PM me with them and I will be able to tell you honestly if I think they'd fit.

Don't worry if you're just browsing though


----------



## george83 (Aug 13, 2009)

Melian said:


> You want em? Bet they would fit you - I have been known to fit into US Men's size 10
> 
> And yeah, they are Demonia, hence they hurt like a whore! Haha. Don't you find that Demonias disintegrate after less than 1 year and start tearing up your feet? Maybe I just have bad luck (or am incredibly spoiled by the neptuno platform New Rocks that are practically glued to my feet at all times)



I have never had this problem maybe your feet are just weird lol


----------



## Melian (Aug 14, 2009)

george83 said:


> I have never had this problem maybe your feet are just weird lol



No doubt they are. I'm also the type who will (stupidly) take a 6 hour walk in a pair of new shoes without breaking them in.....so there's that, too :doh:


----------



## george83 (Aug 15, 2009)

LOL that's not very smart now is it


----------



## Cors (Aug 31, 2009)

Okay, I haven't gone shoe-crazy for a while but wow, these Barbie pink (Pantone 219) babies are amazing and soooo comfortable too. The pictures do not do them justice at all! I wish I could bring them home. *sigh*


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 31, 2009)

Cors said:


> Okay, I haven't gone shoe-crazy for a while but wow, these Barbie pink (Pantone 219) babies are amazing and soooo comfortable too. The pictures do not do them justice at all! I wish I could bring them home. *sigh*



Those are absolutely adorable!


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Aug 31, 2009)

Cors said:


> Okay, I haven't gone shoe-crazy for a while but wow, these Barbie pink (Pantone 219) babies are amazing and soooo comfortable too. The pictures do not do them justice at all! I wish I could bring them home. *sigh*



I have serious shoe envy right now! Ahh! LOL! Those are just awesome! The color is fabulous! I just love that bright Barbie pink- I have so much stuff in that color it's not funny. They rock!


----------



## Cors (Aug 31, 2009)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> I have serious shoe envy right now! Ahh! LOL! Those are just awesome! The color is fabulous! I just love that bright Barbie pink- I have so much stuff in that color it's not funny. They rock!



Oh, I didn't get them! Couldn't afford to, especially since prices are so inflated here! There are quite a number of CL styles in Barbie pink available this season in the US. *melts*


----------



## thejuicyone (Oct 31, 2009)

I felt so powerful walking in them.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 1, 2009)

Those are SO hot.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Nov 1, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


> I felt so powerful walking in them.



....these shoes are made for f*cking.... :wubu:


----------



## thejuicyone (Nov 2, 2009)

succubus_dxb said:


> ....these shoes are made for f*cking.... :wubu:



I know right. Another reason I love them so much.


----------



## manoflight (Nov 6, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


> I know right. Another reason I love them so much.


 
to teach Italian Big Beautiful Women how to dress very sexy in high heels and to feel powerful !!!


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Nov 6, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


> I know right. Another reason I love them so much.



In my younger days, I had a pair of f me shoes. They were perfect in every way.

Now, I have the soul fetish of a spry 90 year old woman! I adore flats and, ironically, say f you to f you shoes. Ha.

Those are cute, though... once upon a time, I rocked similar shoes hardcore.


----------



## Teleute (Nov 17, 2009)

Pssssst... Raegan... I was browsing etsy and saw these, and instantly thought of you. Actually, that's a lie. I had a moment of "holy cats, those are the most girltastic shoes ever I WANT THEM" before I remembered about how my ankles rebel in flats. THEN I thought of you. :blush: Still, they are adorable, although I don't know if you're big on flats at all.


----------



## Cors (Nov 17, 2009)

Teleute said:


> Pssssst... Raegan... I was browsing etsy and saw these, and instantly thought of you. Actually, that's a lie. I had a moment of "holy cats, those are the most girltastic shoes ever I WANT THEM" before I remembered about how my ankles rebel in flats. THEN I thought of you. :blush: Still, they are adorable, although I don't know if you're big on flats at all.



Oooh they are adorable indeed! My ankles rebel in flats too - such a shame!


----------



## george83 (Nov 18, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


> I felt so powerful walking in them.



WOW they are beautiful *drools* i want lol



Teleute said:


>



OMG they are so so cute!


----------



## cherylharrell (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww, those are cute flats with the pink bows. I bet they don't come in wide or double wide width. I can't afford anyway. Sigh...


----------



## Weeze (Nov 18, 2009)

Cheryl,

I have empathy for your situation, I honestly do. I can't even begin to imagine what it must be like to lose someone like a husband. I honestly feel for your situation. That being said, many of us have financial frustrations. Many boarders here are in school debt, or credit debt, mortgage, making rent, paying bills. We all deal with it. I'm working 3 jobs right now, I know your frustration with money. We all do. It is just nice to come here and look at the pretty things and *not* think about, "Oh man, I'll never be able to afford that" because it doesn't do us any good to think like that. What will do us good? Talking about what we DO have, making poking fun at the ridiculously funny shoes made to look like you're standing on a chihuahua, and enjoying the company of one another here; sharing experiences. That's what gets us through. 

Much Love,
Kristen


----------



## Teleute (Nov 18, 2009)

cherylharrell said:


> Awww, those are cute flats with the pink bows. I bet they don't come in wide or double wide width. I can't afford anyway. Sigh...



Krismiss made a lovely comment on the money factor, but just for reference in case it ever does come up - the flats are $56, and they are handmade to your foot measurements, so they come in any width you need  The image is a link to the etsy listing in case anyone wants to order them. The seller does many other lovely shoes as well.


----------



## Tad (Nov 18, 2009)

Teleute said:


> Krismiss made a lovely comment on the money factor, but just for reference in case it ever does come up - the flats are $56, and they are handmade to your foot measurements, so they come in any width you need  The image is a link to the etsy listing in case anyone wants to order them. The seller does many other lovely shoes as well.



Holy crow, handmade to measurement for $56? First time I've ever had price envy for women's footware!


----------



## crayola box (Nov 18, 2009)

Tad said:


> Holy crow, handmade to measurement for $56? First time I've ever had price envy for women's footware!



Lol @ Holy Crow! These shoes are super cute and custom anything for $56 is rare, but if you click on the link it appears that the sole of the shoe is a soft vinyl similar to a ballet slipper so my guess is that these are for indoor use only, and would probably be murder on the feet for long periods of walking on concrete, since they offer a very thin sole with no arch support...think of it as house slippers in which case well the the price envy dissipates a bit no? 

Also: do these shoes make anyone else think of sugar plum fairies? No....well maybe its just that time of year 



Sidenote (but shoe related) I bought two pairs of pumps recently that i loved when I first tried on only to find out the first time I tried wearing them that the back of my foot came out of the shoe with each step - they were the right size but I think the high heel caused my foot to slide forward leaving room in the back? Anyway I remembered someone here mentioning heel grips so I got a pair and it worked like a dream - kept my foot in the shoe without rubbing the back of my hell or ankle. So who ever it was that first mentioned these THANK YOU!!! Now my hope is that the ball of foot gel insole things are anywhere near as useful because there is a pair of shoes I am dying to wear but know the super high heel is going to kill the balls of my feet after an hour or so, 5 inches what was I thinking :doh:


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for the link on those shoes  That etsy shop is neat! They're vegan shoes which is way cool in my book  The site also says their intended for indoor outdoor wear. Having huge sasquach feet and that they custom make them is a great idea! I don't have access to many pretty shoes with my big feet and that's a place i'm going to bookmark when i wanna treat myself to some shoes


----------



## Teleute (Nov 18, 2009)

crayola box said:


> Lol @ Holy Crow! These shoes are super cute and custom anything for $56 is rare, but if you click on the link it appears that the sole of the shoe is a soft vinyl similar to a ballet slipper so my guess is that these are for indoor use only, and would probably be murder on the feet for long periods of walking on concrete, since they offer a very thin sole with no arch support...think of it as house slippers in which case well the the price envy dissipates a bit no?
> 
> Also: do these shoes make anyone else think of sugar plum fairies? No....well maybe its just that time of year



Yeah, they're not heavy-duty shoes by any means... they'd probably be okay for short periods outside, but I think you're right about long periods of walking. I dunno though, a friend of mine has sort of slipper-shoes like this from a local import goods store (not custom made, and not nearly as cute) that she wears around school and work and has no problems with... she doesn't need much arch support, however, and that would be a killer for many people. The $56 price tag is still crazy cheap for them being custom made, though. I agree about the sugar plum fairies too 




crayola box said:


> Sidenote (but shoe related) I bought two pairs of pumps recently that i loved when I first tried on only to find out the first time I tried wearing them that the back of my foot came out of the shoe with each step - they were the right size but I think the high heel caused my foot to slide forward leaving room in the back? Anyway I remembered someone here mentioning heel grips so I got a pair and it worked like a dream - kept my foot in the shoe without rubbing the back of my hell or ankle. So who ever it was that first mentioned these THANK YOU!!! Now my hope is that the ball of foot gel insole things are anywhere near as useful because there is a pair of shoes I am dying to wear but know the super high heel is going to kill the balls of my feet after an hour or so, 5 inches what was I thinking :doh:



That is awesome! I know my thing with the gel ball-of-foot cushions is that I have chubby feet already and shoes frequently are not high enough to cope with them, meaning the shoe digs into the fat on the top of my foot.... the gel cusions give me even less space to work with. There are only a couple of pairs that give me problems on the balls of my feet though; most of the time I can tell when I'm trying the shoe on whether or not it's going to cause problems. I want to see these sexy 5-inch heels!


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 18, 2009)

I guess that's one thing that makes me lucky. i have flat feet and CANT wear shoes with arches in them. If i wear a shoe with arches, i get blisters and charlie horses where my arch is supposed to be. Flat footed hubby has the same issue.


----------



## cherylharrell (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks for the info & support ya'll. I am still buying way too much like $5 earrings last Sat in Simply Fashion & the week before bought a sweater in there for under $20. I too like to look at the cute stuff & kind of live vicariously thru those who buy that cute stuff...


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 19, 2009)

crayola box said:


> Lol @ Holy Crow! These shoes are super cute and custom anything for $56 is rare, but if you click on the link it appears that the sole of the shoe is a soft vinyl similar to a ballet slipper so my guess is that these are for indoor use only, and would probably be murder on the feet for long periods of walking on concrete, since they offer a very thin sole with no arch support...think of it as house slippers in which case well the the price envy dissipates a bit no?


 


Teleute said:


> Yeah, they're not heavy-duty shoes by any means... they'd probably be okay for short periods outside, but I think you're right about long periods of walking. I dunno though, a friend of mine has sort of slipper-shoes like this from a local import goods store (not custom made, and not nearly as cute) that she wears around school and work and has no problems with... she doesn't need much arch support, however, and that would be a killer for many people. The $56 price tag is still crazy cheap for them being custom made, though. I agree about the sugar plum fairies too


 
On the main page of her shop, it says that "heavy tread soles" are an option for the custom made shoes, as well as memory foam insoles. Not sure how much sturdier that makes them, but better than just the vinyl soles! Her shoes are super-cute and I know a Sugar-plum fairy personally who will LOVE them! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Astarte (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm not that girly when it comes to clothing and I'm not into heels because of my hight. Some high heeled shoes may attract my attentions, but mostly I prefer flats.

Most of my favorite shoes come from Elnaturalista. I just love them. :smitten:

This Finnish designer has some delicious shoes. Check out Custard Pump and Dessert Boot. :eat2:


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 26, 2009)

Stever got me these for Christmas and I ADORE them!! Cute as a button, and great quality and comfortable!!


----------



## Tania (Dec 27, 2009)

I LOVE THOSE. Must. Have. KITTYFEET.


----------



## cherylharrell (Dec 27, 2009)

Awww, they are sooo adorable. You gotta post a pic of yourself in them...


----------



## george83 (Jan 3, 2010)

goofy girl said:


> Stever got me these for Christmas and I ADORE them!! Cute as a button, and great quality and comfortable!!



I have always wanted a pair of these!


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 3, 2010)

george83 said:


> I have always wanted a pair of these!



Here!! (although, you might want to look on your special UK amazon thing lol) They're relatively inexpensive, and I thought they'd be some silly little shoes to wear just for fun, but they are the most comfortable shoes I have had in ages!! The quality is excellent as well. I'll definitely be buying shoes from T.U.K again!!


----------

